# Végétarisme



## spud34 (6 Décembre 2006)

Y a-t-il parmi vous des végétariens ou végétaliens ou encore macrobio? En ce qui me concerne, j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre qu'on puisse faire ce choix de vie et les arguments que donnent souvent ces personnes ne me semblent pas tenir la route. Alors qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## elKBron (6 Décembre 2006)

ben ma compagne est végétarienne au seul titre que la viande la dégoute... La première fois qu'on s'est fait un restau (le jour où on s'est rencontré), j'ai pris un bon morceau de barbaque... mmmmm, je m'en leche encore les babines... réaction de la miss :

"beeeeeeeerk, de l'animal mort... pouah ca sent la viande morte ton truc" (bon faut pas chercher, mais maintenant nous vivon heureux, malgré son rapport à la viande, lol)

bref, selon ses dires, elle trouve quand meem dans son alimentation tout ce qu il y a de bon dans la viande mais en sources végétales (si je ne me trompe pas)

bref, le fait qu elle ait un morceau de cadavre dans son assiette et la degoute, je comprends. ce qui est super chiant c est que finalement, on ne mange jamais la meme chose, sauf si je mange comme elle... bref, la vie est belle quand meme, grace à elle :love::love::love:


----------



## spud34 (6 Décembre 2006)

C'est un peu ce qui me dérange dans le végétarisme; il coupe un peu des autres... Le repas, c'est un moment de partage, c'est peut-être un peu christique comme point de vue, mais bon...


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (6 Décembre 2006)

Salut, j'ai été végétarien durant 1 ans, aujourd'hui je mange de la viane, mais je prèfère toujours en manger le moins possible, pour les arguments je ne sais pas si il y en a des valables ou pas. Je pens eque c'est un choix personnel et que ce n'est parce qu'on mange de la viande qu'il faut empêcher les autres d'en manger. Et pour ce qui est du partage d'un repas c'est la galère, c'est en parti pour ça que je remange de la viande. Donc pour résumé chacun doit manger ce qu'il veut mais pas faire de théorie ou de commentaire sur l'alimentation des autres.


----------



## guiguilap (6 Décembre 2006)

Moi je pense que le v&#233;g&#233;tarisme est tout simplement question d'habitude !  Apr&#232;s, moi je suis pas v&#233;g&#233;tarien, mais certaines viandes me degoutent !


----------



## jupiter (6 Décembre 2006)

spud34 a dit:


> C'est un peu ce qui me dérange dans le végétarisme; il coupe un peu des autres... Le repas, c'est un moment de partage, c'est peut-être un peu christique comme point de vue, mais bon...





Les végétariens aussi font des repas, aussi conviviaux que ceux des autres.
Depuis que je suis végétarien, je mange mieux je pense. je mange plus équilibré, je fais plus attention à ce que je mange, j'ai une meilleure diététique alimentaire car je suis forcé de compenser les proteines animales contenues dans la viande par des produits laitiers et autres, et je suis forcé de m'interesser un minimum a ma nutrition, alors qu'avant je bouffais n'importe quoi, gras et pas équilibré.
Pour etre franc, je me sens 'mieux'. Je me trouve plus dynamique.
Il m'est arrivé de regouter de la viande, pour pas emmerder le monde, dans un repas, et j'ai trouvé que ça avait pas de gout -quand tu enleves les sauces , et tout ce qui va avec, la viande, ça n'a aucun gout . je prefere de loin les steacks de soja 
Renseigne toi dans ta région. Vas visiter un abattoir, apres ça tu seras peut etre végétarien qui sait


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2006)

Et la viande de_ nioub_e ?!...... 
_(y'a des carnassiers dans le coin...)_


----------



## jupiter (6 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> C'est ce que disent les vegetariens, mais la viande ne peut pas etre compens&#233;e, c'est prouv&#233; scientifiquement, il est meme dit que le sang fait vivre plus vieux ! Mais il y a pire comme les VEGETALIENS, qui sont, eux, vou&#233;s a la perdition !


je crois pas non, la viande peut etre compens&#233;e sauf si tu es un sportif de haut niveau ou dans ce genre de vie l&#224;, qui reclame de gros apports caloriques et un r&#233;gime particulier ( pour le m&#233;tabolisme de la masse musculaire je crois). Le mieux, pour ces questions la, c'est d'aller voir un di&#233;t&#233;ticien qui te dira quel regime adopter en fonction de ton activit&#233; physique, de ta physiologie et de tes d&#233;penses caloriques quotidiennes..
De toute fa&#231;on, ne jamais commencer un r&#233;gime v&#233;g&#233;tarien tout seul, avec des magazines. Toujours aller voir un sp&#233;cialiste.
Moi dans ma famille, y'a eu des maladies cardio-vasculaires en pagaille,et bien que jeune, je fais d&#233;ja tres attention &#224; ce que je mange. 
enfin, tu as des pays ou des traditions culturelles ou l'on ne mange quasiment pas de viande ou tres peu, en asie par exemple.
je pr&#233;cise, je suis v&#233;g&#233;tarien, pas v&#233;g&#233;talien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2006)

spud34 a dit:


> les arguments que donnent souvent ces personnes ne me semblent pas tenir la route. Alors qu'en pensez-vous?



Pour savoir ce qu'on en pense faudrait qu'on connaisse les arguments en question.
Pour ma part, ma douce et tendre est végétarienne, pas moi, mais ses arguments tiennent la route.
Elle a commencé par conviction (modes de production, manque de respect de l'animal, inhumanité des conditions d'abattage, etc...) et maintenant c'est aussi par goût : à la longue, à force de ne plus manger de viande, même l'odeur la dégoûte.

Pour les convictions, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de dérangeant.
Pour le goût personnel, ben... Ce sont des choses qui ne discutent pas.

J'aimerais bien savoir quels arguments tu trouves bancals, quand tu discutes avec des végétariens... :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Et celle de floodeur ?


Pas conseill&#233;; c'est de la "_semelle_" !!.....


----------



## jupiter (6 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Elle a commencé par conviction (modes de production, manque de respect de l'animal, inhumanité des conditions d'abattage, etc...) et maintenant c'est aussi par goût : à la longue, à force de ne plus manger de viande, même l'odeur la dégoûte.
> 
> Pour les convictions, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de dérangeant.
> Pour le goût personnel, ben... Ce sont des choses qui ne discutent pas.
> ...



elle a eu exactement le meme parcours que moi.
j'ajoute qu'avant, j'aimais pas les légumes, les fruits tout ça, et maintenant un peu contraint au début, j'ai du apprendre à mieux les préparer et je rafolle de ça.
je pense aussi que c'est une question d'habitude, un peu contraignante au début, mais rapidement on retrouve ses marques.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2006)

Faut demander au purfils, je crois qu'il d&#233;teste la charcuterie. 

J'ai eu un coloc' v&#233;g&#233;tarien, il y a longtemps. A chaque fois qu'il pr&#233;parait un steak de Soja,  j'allais chez le boucher en face... pour prendre une bonne grosse entrec&#244;te. 
Aujourd'hui, nous ne sommes plus coloc' et il n'est plus v&#233;g&#233;tarien.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

J'adore le steack tartare !
Toute cette bonne viande crue et rouge, épaisse et grasse... miam miam miam !


Bon, maintenant qu'on est entre carnivores (les végéqqchose sont partis vomir), trinquons donc un coup à nos bedaines et à nos futurs problèmes cardio-vasculaires.
Tchin !







(pour dire vrai, je ne rejette pas la viande, mais j'en mange de moins en moins, question de choix, de goût... Et l'argument que la viande serait irremplacable me semble assez faible scientifiquement parlant, j'attends la démonstration)


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Décembre 2006)

Au moins pour un adulte.
Pour un ado en pleine croissance, le besoin en prot&#233;ines animales est peut &#234;tre plus important...

Sinon, j'aime bien la viande, mais je peux m'en passer un repas ou deux.

Une bonne entrec&#244;te grill&#233;e ou un steak tartare, miam 


Apres tout, chacun est libre de manger ce qu'il veut, tant que &#231;a ne d&#233;range pas son prochain...


PS : ah si, je suis epinarophobe, c'est grave docteur?


----------



## boddy (6 Décembre 2006)

L'alimentation, la religion, le sexe - j'ai une tolérance totale pour les choix de chacun dans la limite qu'on ne m'impose pas ses préférences = m'en fou


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> (pour dire vrai, je ne rejette pas la viande, mais j'en mange de moins en moins, question de choix, de go&#251;t... Et l'argument que la viande serait irremplacable me semble assez faible scientifiquement parlant, j'attends la d&#233;monstration)



Ce n'est pas le fait de manger de la viande qui est indispensable mais de manger des prot&#233;ines animales (nous sommes des animaux omnivores). C'est le probl&#232;me des v&#233;g&#233;taliens qui ne veulent m&#234;me pas manger d'&#339;ufs ou boire du lait, il y a l&#224; un risque pour la sant&#233;.

Le v&#233;g&#233;talisme (risques sanitaires).


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2006)

Fausse guéguerre
Avant tout une affaire de convenances et de valeurs personnelles
Aucune raison d'en faire un sujet d'antagonisme.
A chacun de respecter les autres choix. ( dans les 2 sens)

Maintenant concernant les conditions de productions , abattoir tout ca
( arguments classiques)
Avez vous déjà réfléchi au traumatisme subi par le petit pois au moment de la cueillette alors qu'il est  coupé par une machine dans des conditions  inhumaines?

Avant qu'on me tombe dessus pour cette pirouette , réfléchissez un peu , on vit en 2006 avec des milliards d'habitants sur terre , la production industrielle d'aliment est une nécessité.
Et je rappelle qu'une grande partie de la population , que ce soit par convicton ou pour raison budgétaire est de fait quasi végétarienne

La cuisine végétarienne est très diverse et de qualité ( l'indienne par exemple)

Restaurant 
Je suis étonné que par exemple en France on adopte pas cette  habitude anglosaxonne de clairement pointer sur les menus de restaurants les plat végétariens ( ou végétaliens)

Dans le positif , on commence à voir des restaurants français   systematiquement  proposer des plats végétariens ou végétaliens.
Il fut une époque où dans les restaurants  c'était très difficile de se faire servir de tels plats .
Ca change.


( note  Avec la carte intégrale , reduc chez hippo  )


----------



## jupiter (6 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le fait de manger de la viande qui est indispensable mais de manger des protéines animales (nous sommes des animaux omnivores). C'est le problème des végétaliens qui ne veulent même pas manger d'ufs ou boire du lait, il y a là un risque pour la santé.
> 
> Le végétalisme (risques sanitaires).



Tu as raison, les végétaliens, c'est un peu 'hysterique', c'est même carrément des extremistes. Ca confine a l'ascétisme boudhiste .D'ailleurs je crois que le végétalisme est issu de cette tradition là, mi-hindou, mi-hippie qu'on retrouve aussi dans certaines sectes et autres mouvements new-age => ne pas manger d'etre vivant, ne pas écraser un moustique, ne pas se laver les cheveux pour pas tuer les poux, enfin la totale !
mais ça a pas grand chose a voir avec les végétariens quoi ( de fait, c'est une attitude quasi-mystique, religieuse)
Moi, en tout cas, rien a voir, je mange des oeufs, beaucoup de poissons, fruits de mer, beaucoup de produits laitiers, légume , soja et cétéra.
Pour les enfants ou ados, le mieux, c'est de demander à un medecin compétent. sans doute on peut remplacer la viande par du poisson, mais ça reste à voir.
Moi quand j'aurais un enfant, il mangera comme tout le monde, et ce sera a lui de faire ses propres choix une fois adulte, ça me semble évident.
Sur des questions comme ça, faut pas etre doctrinaire ou fou. Je pourrais tres bien remanger de la viande, pour x raisons, mais comme ça me manque pas, que je suis suivi, en parfaite santé et que je me sens bien, j'vois pas l'interet.
en fait, c'est aussi couillon que ça.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75351&highlight=vegetarien


----------



## maxpower (6 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que souvent on a le reflexe chair fraiche + graisse, et devenir vegetarien même pendant quelques jours ça permet de se rendre compte qu'on peut bien manger, se faire plaisir sans pour autant manger que de la viande et des produits gras.

Le mieux c'est de varier, mais c'est vrai que ça m'arrive de culpabiliser de manger de la viande quand on voit ces pauvres bettes.

Si on mange autant de viande c'est que aussi on ne se rend même plus compte que c'est un être vivant que l'on mange, du fait qu'on achète ça en tranche, en sachet, un peu comme du fromage( j'adooooore ), sans voir a quoi ressemblait la matière première, un être vivant qui a vécut toute sa vie dans une cage, sans pouvoir se retourner, a manger de la merde, bref une vie ignoble.:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Le mieux c'est de varier, mais c'est vrai que ça m'arrive de culpabiliser de manger de la viande quand on voit ces pauvres bettes.


En même temps les côtes de bette, déglacées au vin blanc avec un chouilla de crème c'est pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Si on mange autant de viande c'est que aussi on ne se rend même plus compte que c'est un être vivant que l'on mange, du fait qu'on achète ça en tranche, en sachet, un peu comme du fromage( j'adooooore ), sans voir a quoi ressemblait la matière première, un être vivant qui a vécut toute sa vie dans une cage, sans pouvoir se retourner, a manger de la merde, bref une vie ignoble.:hein:



Bah. Les vaches sont toujours élevées en prairies non? Quant aux poules, porcs, etc, si vraiment il y a problème de conscience, il y a toujours les labels bio.


----------



## maxpower (6 Décembre 2006)

bête:love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Quand on sait pas...


----------



## elKBron (6 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4080457 a dit:
			
		

> Quand on sait pas...


... ben on apprend si on a l esprit ouvert et alerte


----------



## maxpower (6 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> C'est vrai que souvent on a le reflexe chair fraiche + graisse, et devenir vegetarien même pendant quelques jours ça permet de se rendre compte qu'on peut bien manger, se faire plaisir sans pour autant manger que de la viande et des produits gras.
> 
> Le mieux c'est de varier, mais c'est vrai que ça m'arrive de culpabiliser de manger de la viande quand on voit ces pauvres bettes.
> 
> Si on mange autant de viande c'est que aussi on ne se rend même plus compte que c'est un être vivant que l'on mange, du fait qu'on achète ça en tranche, en sachet, un peu comme du fromage( j'adooooore ), sans voir a quoi ressemblait la matière première, un être vivant qui a vécut toute sa vie dans une cage, sans pouvoir se retourner, a manger de la merde, bref une vie ignoble.:hein:



Voila pourquoi j'ai fait une petite modification avec bête apres le petit jeu de mots:casse: côte de bette.

J'imagine tout a fait un végétarien dire: "Tien ce soir je vais me préparer une bonne grosse côte de bette bien fraiche":bebe:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Décembre 2006)

Je pense que je suis en train de devenir végétarien : il y a quelques jours, je n'ai pas réussi à finir une cote de boeuf de 350 gr bien saignante !!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2006)

350 ??? tu m'inqui&#232;tes, la sant&#233; va mal ?


----------



## brome (6 Décembre 2006)

Je suis végétarien depuis l'âge de 14 ans, donc ça va faire bientôt 19 ans. Pour les mêmes raisons que Jupiter ou la copine de Bobbynountchak. 

Je comprend que les raisons idéologiques qui nous poussent à être végétariens puissent être contestées par d'autres, et je ne me lancerai pas dans ce débat. Cependant, d'un point de vue diététique, je pense qu'un régime végétarien est bien meilleur pour l'organisme que l'alimentation habituellement constatée en France ou dans la plupart des pays occidentaux. Car il serait réducteur de considérer les viandes simplement comme un apport protéinique, et elles apportent aussi leur lot de toxines à l'organisme.

Les gens autour de moi m'acceptent comme je suis et ne me considèrent pas comme une bête curieuse. Je n'ai pas non plus l'impression que ça me coupe des autres, je mange fréquemment chez des amis qui ne sont pas végétariens (je ne connais aucun végétarien dans mon entourage, même si j'en ai déjà rencontré par le passé). Au restaurant, il y a toujours moyen de se débrouiller, il m'est même arrivé de faire de très bon repas dans un Stone Steak House ou dans un Buffalo Grill.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Un jour j'ai mangé de l'autruche et j'ai trouvé ça super bon :afraid:


----------



## al02 (6 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Un jour j'ai mangé de l'autruche et j'ai trouvé ça super bon :afraid:



Cannibale !


----------



## kanako (7 Décembre 2006)

Quand j'étais petite j'étais à moitier végétarienne Enfin disont que je mangeais très peu de viande, et que j'adorais les légumes (ça c'est toujours le cas)
Je pense qu'en france on a plus de mal avec le végétarisme parceque nous sommes habitué à manger de la viande à chaque repas, ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas dans d'autres pays, comme l'Italie où l'on mange de la viande 2 fois dans la semaine, un végétarien sortira donc moins du lot là-bas
Pour dire, quand j'était petite donc, mes parents avaient dû faire un mot pour qu'à la cantine on ne me force pas à manger de la viande 

J'ai jamais pû manger cette m**** qu'ils nous servent en guise de viande dans les cantines et autres selfs et resto U...
Pourtant, même si comme choix de vie j'adhère totallement à la volonté de "boycotte" (je sais pas comment ça s'écrit mais on peut dire ça comme ça) de la viande à cause de la manière dont sont traités/élevés les animaux, je sais que je ne veux pas être végétarienne (du moins pour le moment) parceque je ne veux pas me priver d'une bonne côte d'agneau bien grasse grillée à la poèle ou d'un steack tartare
Simplement la viande que j'achète (non en fait moi j'achète pas de viande, la viande que je mange chez mes parents quand je rentre tous les trois mois) ce n'est pas de la viande "industrielle", le poulet que l'on achète (le seule que je suis capable de manger (et encore), au départ pour des questions de gout, ensuite par choix) est du poulet fermier élevé en plein air (mais du vrai plein air, avec de la place pour lui, de l'herbe tout ça), pareil pour les autres viandes 
Vous me direz, j'ai sûrement des gouts de luxe, je suis incapable de manger de la dinde, du poulet (à part cas particuler de viande bien grasse), ou autres viandes blanches (en effet je trouve que ça n'a pas vraiment de gout, et surtout c'est sec, pouah) et aussi du veaux et du cochon (à part en charcuterie) mais ça c'est juste une histoire de gout
Mais je préfère manger moins souvent de la viande et quand j'ai envie de me faire plaisir mettre le prix pour m'acheter quelque chose de vraiment bon. Et vous l'aurez remarqué, pour moi une viande bonne est en générale une viande bien grasse, qu'importe, je mange avant tout pour me faire plaisir.

En fait je crois que je  suis un peu instincti-vore (ça se dit comme ça ?) bref, je me nourris à l'instinct, et que je sache je ne fais aucune carrence particulière, je ne suis pas trop grosse, ni trop maigre (un peu mais c'est pas ma faute) et pourtant je ne mange que très peu de viande, pas vraiment de poisson (j'aime pas trop ça) ni spécialement d'oeufs... Pour autant je crois bien que je mange relativement équilibré, maintenant que je vis seule, je me rends compte qu'apère avoir mangé que des pates ou du riz pendant une semaine (plus d'argent) j'ai _besoin_ de manger des légumes.
Et je n'ai pas envie non plus de me prendre la tête à chercher où acheter à manger quand je sors avec des amis pour éviter le kebab ou macdo qu'ils veulent se faire... (kebab c'est pas mauvais au gout même s'il ne vaut mieux pas savoir d'où sort la viande, et macdo ça reste mangeable, selon le burger choisi )


Enfin (désolée pour le pavé), pour savoir comment bien se nourir en fonction de "son profil", le ministère de la santé a sortit il y a quelque temps un petit bouquin très bien fait qui s'appelle La santé vient en mangeant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je pense que je suis en train de devenir végétarien : il y a quelques jours, je n'ai pas réussi à finir une cote de boeuf de 350 gr bien saignante !!!





supermoquette a dit:


> 350 ??? tu m'inquiètes, la santé va mal ?




Moi, en même temps, je connais deux beaux spécimens d'alcooliens, dont le régime alimentaire se compose uniquement de substances fermentées ou distillées...  
Ils m'ont l'air en pleine forme, d'après ce que j'ai pu en juger...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> En fait je crois que je  suis un peu instincti-vore (ça se dit comme ça ?) bref, je me nourris à l'instinct...



... Un peu comme les deux abrutis sus-cités...  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi, en même temps, je connais deux beaux spécimens d'alcooliens, dont le régime alimentaire se compose uniquement de substances fermentées ou distillées...



Tu veux qu'on parle de boissons gazeuses sucrées mon lapin ?   :rateau:  :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tu veux qu'on parle de boissons gazeuses sucr&#233;es mon lapin ?   :rateau:  :love:


huit lettres ?!....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tu veux qu'on parle de boissons gazeuses sucrées mon lapin ?   :rateau:  :love:



C'est un sujet qui n'est absolument pas tabou...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Décembre 2006)

Vous parlez bien de &#231;a?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Hop hop hop... On fait un effort pour une fois ?
Merci


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Et la viande de_ nioub_e ?!......
> _(y'a des carnassiers dans le coin...)_


Bof ! En tout cas, tout le monde est d'accord : la meilleure viande est celle de modo !

 :modo:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Bah. Les vaches sont toujours élevées en prairies non? *Quant aux poules, porcs, etc, si vraiment il y a problème de conscience, il y a toujours les labels bio.



Oui oui, et le boulanger banette© il moud son blé lui-même...

Quant aux labels bio, à mon avis la seule différence, c'est que les bêtes, on va pas leur donner à manger les mêmes merdes qu'aux autres.
Et encore, si les labels bio pour la viande existent... J'ai un doute là...

Non, faut arrêter. Quand on mange de la viande, on participe à un système particulièrement cruel pour les animaux d'élevage. Ca ne m'empêche pas de continuer à manger de la viande car j'aime ça, mais au moins je ne vais pas essayer de me rassurer en me planquant derrière des labels bio ou des idées à la con.


----------



## jupiter (7 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non, faut arrêter. Quand on mange de la viande, on participe à un système particulièrement cruel pour les animaux d'élevage..



c'est totalement vrai. le pire du pire de la cruauté que j'ai vu, c'est surement les poulets, pas les poulets label rouge, qui eux sont les plus chers, mais les poulets industriels, les poulets aux hormones que la plupart des familles consomment.C'est a gerber. ils se bouffent le cul tellement qu'ils sont serrés entre eux, ils se blessent entre eux, se marchent dessus et des que t'en a un qu'a une patte cassé, l'eleveur le ramasse par terre et le balance dans la poubelle vivant (vu de mes yeux vus) ils voient jamais la lumiere du jour, ils ressemblent meme pas a des poulets d'ailleurs. mépris total de la condition animale quoi.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2006)

et les l&#233;gumes?
Ces raisonnements sont tout aussi valables pour les l&#233;gumes....
Tout est affaire de crit&#232;res, et les crit&#232;res varient d'une personne &#224; l'autre.


----------



## jupiter (7 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> et les légumes?
> Ces raisonnements sont tout aussi valables pour les légumes....
> Tout est affaire de critères, et les critères varient d'une personne à l'autre.



Les légumes sont pas des mamiferes. ce sont pas des animeaux comme les hommes, les pingouins, les vaches, les chevres, les tout ce que tu veux, ce sont plutot des végétaux ,non?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> O
> Quant aux labels bio, à mon avis la seule différence, c'est que les bêtes, on va pas leur donner à manger les mêmes merdes qu'aux autres.
> Et encore, si les labels bio pour la viande existent... J'ai un doute là...



C'est pas seulement pour la bouffe des animaux, ils ont aussi de meilleures conditions de vie : les poules, les porcs sont élevés en plein air, les "cages" sont plus spacieuses, etc. Mais c'est vrai que cela représente un minorité. Je ne me voile pas la face : j'ai déjà vu des élevages industriels. 

J'ai vu aussi dans des reportages que les éleveurs commencent à prendre sérieusement en compte le bien-être des animaux car des animaux non-stressés ne produisent peut-être pas forcément plus mais mieux : meilleurs oeufs, viande de meilleur goût, etc. Faut le temps que les choses se mettent en place et que les mentalités changent...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Les légumes sont pas des mamiferes. ce sont pas des animeaux comme les hommes, les pingouins, les vaches, les chevres, les tout ce que tu veux, ce sont plutot des végétaux ,non?



Non, Pascal a raison.
Après tout, si yen a qui ne veulent pas faire de mal aux légumes, c'est leur droit...


----------



## jupiter (7 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est pas seulement pour la bouffe des animaux, ils ont aussi de meilleures conditions de vie : les poules, les porcs sont élevés en plein air, les "cages" sont plus spacieuses, etc. Mais c'est vrai que cela représente un minorité. Je ne me voile pas la face : j'ai déjà vu des élevages industriels.
> 
> J'ai vu aussi dans des reportages que les éleveurs commencent à prendre sérieusement en compte le bien-être des animaux car des animaux non-stressés ne produisent peut-être pas forcément plus mais mieux : meilleurs oeufs, viande de meilleur goût, etc. Faut le temps que les choses se mettent en place et que les mentalités changent...



Des porcs elevés en plein air ? je doute.
En général, ce que tu dis est pas faux, mais ca concerne plus les viandes labellisées, les viandes les plus cheres , que la consommation de masse. Il faut etre clair, si tu veux un animal qui a été elevé dans de bonnes conditions, ça va renchérir sur les couts de production et sur les prix de vente.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Moi, en tout cas, rien a voir, je mange des oeufs, beaucoup de poissons, fruits de mer.



Alors voilà, ça c'est un truc que je ne comprends pas.
Surtout quand on parle des conditions d'abattage des animaux. Laisser crever un poisson dans la cale d'un bateau, c'est moins gore que de tuer un boeuf? Jeter un crabe dans de l'eau bouillante, c'est mieux que de tuer un lapin?

C'est pour ça que je ne crois pas à cette histoire de respect avancée par les trois-quart des végétariens.


----------



## jupiter (7 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Alors voilà, ça c'est un truc que je ne comprends pas.
> Surtout quand on parle des conditions d'abattage des animaux. Laisser crever un poisson dans la cale d'un bateau, c'est moins gore que de tuer un boeuf? Jeter un crabe dans de l'eau bouillante, c'est mieux que de tuer un lapin?
> 
> C'est pour ça que je ne crois pas à cette histoire de respect avancée par les trois-quart des végétariens.


C'est un effet une contradiction, mais je serais tenté de dire, et alors?
J'ai moins d'empathie pour un mérou que pour un cheval (toi aussi je pense, non? si tu as un chat, tu ressens naturellement plus d'empathie pour lui que pour le poisson rouge qui est dans un bocal, je parie), il faut dire ce qui est.
Apres chacun voit ça selon ce qu'il est. Il s'agit pas de donner des lecons de respect a qui que ce soit.
ET puis, le poisson, je suis obligé d'en manger, mais je t'avoue que si demain, on me dit tiens tu peux remplacer les apports protéiniques du poisson par une mollécule x, et bien je pense que j'essaierai.
Pour l'instant c'est pas le cas, mais si ca devenait possible, alors oui.
tu vois donc que c'est une contradiction de circonstance, pas une contradiction de fond.


----------



## Craquounette (7 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> si tu as *un chat*, tu ressens naturellement plus d'empathie pour lui que pour *le poisson rouge* qui est dans un bocal, je parie.....



Franchement, un chat c'est pas tjrs doux et calin... et un poisson ça peut être très sympa


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Des porcs elevés en plein air ? je doute.



Je te jure que c'est vrai 



jupiter a dit:


> En général, ce que tu dis est pas faux, mais ca concerne plus les viandes labellisées, les viandes les plus cheres , que la consommation de masse. Il faut etre clair, si tu veux un animal qui a été elevé dans de bonnes conditions, ça va renchérir sur les couts de production et sur les prix de vente.



C'est vrai que pour l'instant ce sont beaucoup des labels... Mais d'un autre côté, les industriels commencent à changer leur fusil d'épaule... Dans un reportage, un éleveur de volailles en batteries était en train de changer ses cages : la poule pourra désormais se tenir debout et disposera même d'un petit coin aménagé (carré d'herbe synthétique) pour pouvoir se reposer quand elle en aura marre de pondre. Ce système est déjà utilisé depuis plusieurs années dans les pays nordiques avec de très bons résultats, sans répercutions sur les prix des oeufs. Les mentalités changent mais c'est long, très long...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2006)

Ah l'empathie....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> C'est a gerber. ils se bouffent le cul ...



Ben...  
... Les humains aussi, non? Y'a même des sites rien que sur ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non, Pascal a raison.
> Après tout, si yen a qui ne veulent pas faire de mal aux légumes, c'est leur droit...



Y'a de ces sites...  
Tu verrais ce qu'on fait subir à certains légumes...


Mais la charte m'interdit de poster les liens...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Franchement, un chat c'est pas tjrs doux et calin... et un poisson ça peut être très sympa


Pile poil ! Et encore, t'es loin du compte 
Cela dit, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; bouff&#233; du chat. C'est pas pire.


----------



## brome (7 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Laisser crever un poisson dans la cale d'un bateau, c'est moins gore que de tuer un boeuf? Jeter un crabe dans de l'eau bouillante, c'est mieux que de tuer un lapin?



Non, pour moi c'est exactement pareil. Je pr&#233;cise que je ne mange pas de poissons, ni de crustac&#233;s... enfin bref, pas d'animaux morts, ni d'animaux vivants, d'ailleurs.

En fait, j'ai du mal &#224; comprendre l'attitude g&#233;n&#233;rale des humains envers les animaux. En occident, on se scandalise imm&#233;diatement d&#232;s qu'on entend parler des mauvais traitements inflig&#233;s &#224; nos fr&#232;res humains dans ces pays o&#249; la barbarie et l'obscurantisme r&#232;gnent encore. Par contre, jeter un crabe ou un homard dans l'eau bouillante, on trouve &#231;a normal. Quand on se souvient que plus d'un million de personnes trouv&#232;rent la mort &#224; Auschwitz, on crie au crime contre l'humanit&#233;, et c'est bien normal. On bl&#233;mit, on l&#232;ve les yeux au ciel, et on se demande ce qui peut pousser l'homme &#224; cette folie qu'est l'exermination de masse. Par contre, le fait que 45 millions de dindes soit tu&#233;es chaque ann&#233;e pour la seule f&#234;te de Thanksgiving, &#231;a choque personne. Enfin disons pas grand monde.
Honn&#234;tement, j'ai du mal &#224; comprendre qu'il y ait deux poids, deux mesures.

Le plus dr&#244;le, c'est qu'on pourrait croire que l'homme pr&#234;te attention aux souffrances des animaux. Combien de fois avez vous pu lire "aucun animal n'a &#233;t&#233; bless&#233; durant le tournage de ce film" ? Si par exemple on devait, pour les besoins d'un film, donner un coup de couteau dans la cuisse d'un chien, tout le monde crierait au scandale et &#224; la barbarie. Par contre, bouffer une douzaine d'hu&#238;tres vivantes le jour de No&#235;l, &#231;a choque personne.

Franchement, j'ai du mal &#224; comprendre ce manque de coh&#233;rence. On dirait que la plupart des gens se disent que de toute fa&#231;on, &#231;a a toujours &#233;t&#233; comme &#231;a et pas autrement, et ne cherchent pas &#224; se poser de questions, &#224; remettre en question ce qu'ils font ou ce qui se passe autour d'eux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081683 a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, j'ai déjà bouffé du chat...



A ce propos, toujours en parlant de sites...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Moi je trouve que c'est du luxe le v&#233;g&#233;tarisme... Y'a-t-il beaucoup de personnes du tiers-monde qui sont v&#233;g&#233;tariens ? Et sinon, comment tuent-ils les animaux qui leur servent &#224; se nourrir ? En leur parlant gentiment &#224; l'oreille ? En les caressant doucement avec la masse 3 fois avant de l'abattre avec ? En mettant des fleurs sur la poign&#233;e de la machette ?
Il me para&#238;t un peu ind&#233;cent parfois de faire la fine bouche alors qu'il y a m&#234;me chez nous des gens qui cr&#232;vent de faim... enfin. Pour ce que &#231;a changera que je dise &#231;a.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> C'est un effet une contradiction, mais je serais tenté de dire, et alors?
> J'ai moins d'empathie pour un mérou que pour un cheval (toi aussi je pense, non? si tu as un chat, tu ressens naturellement plus d'empathie pour lui que pour le poisson rouge qui est dans un bocal, je parie), il faut dire ce qui est.
> Apres chacun voit ça selon ce qu'il est. Il s'agit pas de donner des lecons de respect a qui que ce soit.
> ET puis, le poisson, je suis obligé d'en manger, mais je t'avoue que si demain, on me dit tiens tu peux remplacer les apports protéiniques du poisson par une mollécule x, et bien je pense que j'essaierai.
> ...



Quand j'entends dire que dans 50 ans, il n'y aura plus de poisson, je reste sceptique sur ton argument.
Un poisson est un animal comme les autres et si comme moi tu faisais de la plongée (ce que est peut-être le cas), tu trouverais les ballades sous-marines peuplées de bien plus belles créatures qu'un boeuf ou un mouton.
Maintenant, dire qu'on mange du poisson parce qu'on est obligé, exuse moi, mais quand on fait un choix de vie, on est obligé à rien du tout, on se conforme à ce choix. on en veut pas manger de créature vivante, on n'en mange pas. On ne commence pas à faire de la distinction entre l'emphatie qu'on peut avoir pour un bovin ou un mérou. Ce qui prouve bien ce que je disais plus haut. Hormis quelques véritables allergiques à la viande (et il y en a), ça tient plus du phénomène de mode que d'autre chose. Ca fait bien.
Mais manger un oeuf sans imaginer qu'on bouffe un poussin pas encore né mais qui est déjà mort ou un poisson, simplement parce qu'il ne vas pas tourner la tête quand tu l'appelles, et se lamenter sur le sort du pauvre boeuf ou du poulet, je rigole.

Voila.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2006)

brome a dit:


> Non, pour moi c'est exactement pareil. Je précise que je ne mange pas de poissons, ni de crustacés... enfin bref, pas d'animaux morts, ni d'animaux vivants, d'ailleurs.
> 
> En fait, j'ai du mal à comprendre l'attitude générale des humains envers les animaux. En occident, on se scandalise immédiatement dès qu'on entend parler des mauvais traitements infligés à nos frères humains dans ces pays où la barbarie et l'obscurantisme règnent encore. Par contre, jeter un crabe ou un homard dans l'eau bouillante, on trouve ça normal. Quand on se souvient que plus d'un million de personnes trouvèrent la mort à Auschwitz, on crie au crime contre l'humanité, et c'est bien normal. On blémit, on lève les yeux au ciel, et on se demande ce qui peut pousser l'homme à cette folie qu'est l'exermination de masse. Par contre, le fait que 45 millions de dindes soit tuées chaque année pour la seule fête de Thanksgiving, ça choque personne. Enfin disons pas grand monde.
> Honnêtement, j'ai du mal à comprendre qu'il y ait deux poids, deux mesures.
> ...



Voila. Toi au moins, tu vas au bout du raisonnement, je suis d'accord avec toi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081690 a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, comment tuent-ils les animaux qui leur servent à se nourrir ? En leur parlant gentiment à l'oreille ?



Oui, Môôôôssieur! Nous, avant de tuer le cochon à coup de masse, on lui parle!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, Môôôôssieur! Nous, avant de tuer le cochon à coup de masse, on lui parle!



ouais, on l'insulte même avant de donner un coup de volant pour ne pas le rater quand il traverse la route! (un truc de dingue ça quand même le nombre de cochons qui trainent sur les routes en Corse) :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

C'est NOS cochons, ils sont chez eux, ils font ce qu'ils veulent... Ils ont bien le droit, avant d'être arrachés bien trop tôt à l'affection des leurs...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2006)

Huh Fab les trucs avec les sandales et les chaussettes blanches, c'est pas des cochons...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Les l&#233;gumes sont pas des mamiferes. ce sont pas des animeaux comme les hommes, les pingouins, les vaches, les chevres, les tout ce que tu veux, ce sont plutot des v&#233;g&#233;taux ,non?


Ah bon ?
Vraiment ?
 je savais pas  

Merci de cette le&#231;on de sciences nat
Mais vois tu , ce qui sans doute me s&#233;pare de certains c'est que je ne mets pas hommes et animaux sur le m&#234;me plan, mais alors pas du tout.


----------



## jupiter (7 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah l'empathie....



Tout à fait. Exemple, si tu as un régime carné et si tu as un chien ou un chat, pourquoi ne manges tu pas ton chien? c'est contradictoire, non?

C'est la meme chose. 
De l'empathie. 
Pourquoi ressens-tu de l'empathie pour ton chien et pas pour un crabe. On pourrait te retourner l'argument.
Simplement, pour les végétariens, l'empathie que tu as pour ton chien, on l'élargit a tous les etres vivants avec lesquels on estime qu'il y a un échange affectif possible (comme toi avec ton chien)  avec ça en plus qu'on n'en ressent ni manque, ni envie, et plutôt un 'mieux-etre'.
C'est aussi simple que cela. Si les végétariens se sentaient mal d'etre végétariens, ou en mauvaise forme, et bien ils seraient pas végétariens, tout simplement.
il faut voir ça comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

brome a dit:


> Non, pour moi c'est exactement pareil. Je pr&#233;cise que je ne mange pas de poissons, ni de crustac&#233;s... enfin bref, pas d'animaux morts, ni d'animaux vivants, d'ailleurs.
> 
> En fait, j'ai du mal &#224; comprendre l'attitude g&#233;n&#233;rale des humains envers les animaux. En occident, on se scandalise imm&#233;diatement d&#232;s qu'on entend parler des mauvais traitements inflig&#233;s &#224; nos fr&#232;res humains dans ces pays o&#249; la barbarie et l'obscurantisme r&#232;gnent encore. Par contre, jeter un crabe ou un homard dans l'eau bouillante, on trouve &#231;a normal. Quand on se souvient que plus d'un million de personnes trouv&#232;rent la mort &#224; Auschwitz, on crie au crime contre l'humanit&#233;, et c'est bien normal. On bl&#233;mit, on l&#232;ve les yeux au ciel, et on se demande ce qui peut pousser l'homme &#224; cette folie qu'est l'exermination de masse. Par contre, le fait que 45 millions de dindes soit tu&#233;es chaque ann&#233;e pour la seule f&#234;te de Thanksgiving, &#231;a choque personne. Enfin disons pas grand monde.
> Honn&#234;tement, j'ai du mal &#224; comprendre qu'il y ait deux poids, deux mesures.
> ...


Va falloir vous remettre en t&#234;te le r&#233;gime alimentaire de l'homme... Nous sommes des omnivores, &#224; tendance carnivore. Et cela, depuis plus de 3 millions d'ann&#233;es. Gr&#226;ce &#224; ce r&#233;gime et ses apports, nous pouvons continuer &#224; vivre. Si il avait fallut que nous soyons v&#233;g&#233;tariens, la cha&#238;ne alimentaire nous aurait plac&#233; comme il aurait fallu, et cette hypoth&#232;se nous aurait qualifi&#233; de proie au lieu de pr&#233;dateur. Pour notre survie, n'en d&#233;plaise &#224; certains d'entre vous, il &#233;tait indispensable que nous soyons dans cette seconde cat&#233;gorie.
Qu'un pal&#233;ontologue docteur &#232;s di&#233;t&#233;tique m'arr&#234;te si je me trompe...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Tout &#224; fait. Exemple, si tu as un r&#233;gime carn&#233; et si tu as un chien ou un chat, pourquoi ne manges tu pas ton chien? c'est contradictoire, non?
> 
> C'est la meme chose.
> De l'empathie.
> ...


Faut pas tout confondre... animal domestique et animal destin&#233; &#224; la nourriture. Dans certains pays, on vit avec son cochon qu'on nomme et &#233;l&#232;ve en vue de l'engrosser et de le bouffer ensuite. Je connais aussi des chinois (de mes amis, les &#234;tres raffin&#233;s m'attirent) qui ne verraient pas d'inconv&#233;nient &#224; bouffer ton chien.

Voil&#224; ce qui m'horripile chez certains v&#233;g&#233;tariens... confondre empathie envers les animaux et r&#233;gime alimentaire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081712 a dit:
			
		

> Si il avait fallut que nous soyons v&#233;g&#233;tariens, la cha&#238;ne alimentaire nous aurait plac&#233; comme il aurait fallu, et cette hypoth&#232;se nous aurait qualifi&#233; de proie au lieu de pr&#233;dateur.



Oui, certes... Mais nos meufs auraient six nibards au lieu de deux... &#199;a aurait pas &#233;t&#233; une consolation, &#231;a?    

J'adore vraiment ce fil... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, certes... Mais nos meufs auraient six nibards au lieu de deux... &#199;a aurait pas &#233;t&#233; une consolation, &#231;a?
> 
> J'adore vraiment ce fil... :love:


J'ai que deux mains moi...


----------



## jupiter (7 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> 
> Mais vois tu , ce qui sans doute me sépare de certains c'est que je ne mets pas hommes et animaux sur le même plan, mais alors pas du tout.



Qu'entends-tu par mettre sur le même plan? je saisis pas.
Les hommes sont des animeaux, meme les plus évolués des animeaux, mais des animeaux quand même, non?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Qu'entends-tu par mettre sur le même plan? je saisis pas.
> Les hommes sont des animeaux, meme les plus évolués des animeaux, mais des animeaux quand même, non?


Certains sont m&#234;me des veaux ! On est enfin d'accord


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

Ce sont des animals sans "e"...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081723 a dit:
			
		

> Certains sont même des veaux ! On est enfin d'accord


et certains veaux ont le droit de vote 
Alors t'imagines   ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est NOS cochons, ils sont chez eux, ils font ce qu'ils veulent... Ils ont bien le droit, avant d'être arrachés bien trop tôt à l'affection des leurs...


A tel point qu'ils sont pas tous sur les routes, y en a m&#234;me sur macg&#233;...  

Sinon, une bonne fois pour toutes : c'est animaux, pas animeaux.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Tout part &#224; Vaux-l'eau ma parole...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> et certains veaux ont le droit de vote
> Alors t'imagines   ...


&#199;a y est ! Tu m'excites !!


----------



## Luc G (7 Décembre 2006)

Le problème des frontières avec les animaux comme avec le reste, c'est qu'elles sont difficiles à définir et que quand elles sont définies, il y a toujours une bonne part d'arbitraire.

Peu de gens sont capables de tuer une vache de sang-froid (et même en étant énervé ). Pour les araignées, ça choque moins de monde. Ne parlons pas des moustiques  Si on file jusqu'aux bactéries, on n'est pas sauvés ! 

Et on pourrait trouver ignoble d'écraser une araignée avec le pied, d'empoisonner un moustique avec une bombe insecticide, d'empoisonner les microbes à coups de médicaments. (Moi, je regrette surtout pour les araignées, je les aime bien ces petites bêts).

Sinon, mon gamin n'a plus de mantes pour cette saison mais on les a consciencieusement nourries pendant des mois de sauterelles vivantes qu'elles attrapaient sans même leur parler aux oreilles.

Tout ça pour dire que je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'incohérence entre les mérous, les oeufs, la viande (sinon nous le sommes tous plus ou moins, incohérent). Simplement, chacun a ses points de repère. Pourvu qu'ils ne gênent pas les autres...

Végétarien, je ne le suis pas. Mais qu'il y en ait ne me gêne pas tant qu'ils se bornent à défendre leurs convictions éventuelles "normalement". Maintenant, s'ils tendent à m'accuser (ça peut arriver) de faire partie des monstres de l'humanité, là, je ne suis plus d'accord.

Et sinon, même si ce n'est pas du tout mon truc (la viande d'Aubrac, j'aime ), j'aimais bien la défense de la "végétarianité" présentée par Marie Rivière dans "le rayon vert" d'Éric Rohmer : une ode à la légèreté.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A tel point qu'ils sont pas tous sur les routes, y en a même sur macgé...



Et ta connerie ; elle n'est pas en élevage extensif?!?...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081730 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ! Tu m'excites !!


Arrête tu vas surdévelopper le coté animal  chez certains

 dites vous croyez qu'il faut donner le droit de vote aux mulets ? la frontière avec l'homme  est si mince...
OOPS mauvais exemple    , des anes qui votent ca existe


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Bon.
Il y a six milliards d'humain et ça va plutôt en augmentant.

Il faut bien que tout ce petit monde bouffe (ben oui, les droits de l'homme ! On ne peut pas continuer à se baffrer tout seul avec notre petit snobisme d'habitants de la forteresse, faut bien partager un peu).

Donc, il en faut une grande partie de carnivore, parce que sinon il va falloir raser de la fôret et du parc naturel pour faire des champs et des milliards de tonnes de vilains nitrates pour foutre de l'engrais dessus - et ça, c'est mal.

Maintenant, de la barbaque pour six milliards, à je ne sais pas combien d'hectare pour le gentil cochon gambadant heureux dans l'herbe verte ça fait... Ah ben merde, faut encore tout raser, et encore, t'évitera pas un peu d'industriel entassés dans les coins - et c'est toujours mal.

Merde.

Sauvons les animaux, les plantes et la planète, mangeons des gens !


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta connerie ; elle n'est pas en &#233;levage extensif?!?...


Ma connerie, m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur, est comme un jardin japonais : cultiv&#233;e avec d&#233;licatesse et raffinement. 

EDIT :


			
				Ponk a dit:
			
		

> Sauvons les animaux, les plantes et la plan&#232;te, mangeons des gens !


OK mais des jeunes, alors.
Le vieux c'est rance.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ma connerie, m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur, est comme un jardin japonais : cultiv&#233;e avec d&#233;licatesse et raffinement.


Ouais... Elle fait t&#226;che. Comme un rond rouge au milieu d'un beau kleenex&#169; blanc.


----------



## jupiter (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081715 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas tout confondre... animal domestique et animal destin&#233; &#224; la nourriture. Dans certains pays, on vit avec son cochon qu'on nomme et &#233;l&#232;ve en vue de l'engrosser et de le bouffer ensuite. Je connais aussi des chinois (de mes amis, les &#234;tres raffin&#233;s m'attirent) qui ne verraient pas d'inconv&#233;nient &#224; bouffer ton chien.
> 
> Voil&#224; ce qui m'horripile chez certains v&#233;g&#233;tariens... confondre empathie envers les animaux et r&#233;gime alimentaire.




c'est le rapport que tu as avec un animal qui determine si il est vou&#233; &#224; ton affection ou a ton ventre, pas autre chose. C'est toi qui d&#233;cide par ton empathie ou apathie, par ton gout ou d&#233;gout ce que tu vas consommer. C'est donc une histoire de culture, aussi ,le r&#233;gime alimentaire.
Mon r&#233;gime alimentaire il est en ad&#233;quation avec les id&#233;es que j'ai sur une certaine &#233;thique de vie, - mais les religions, les cultures , fonctionnent comme cela aussi et on ne  leur reproche pas.
Comme je l'ai dis, tu as surement tes interdits alimentaires culturels (il te viendrait pas a l'id&#233;e de bouffer des asticots, ou ton chien, ou meme un humain, comme ca a pu etre le cas dans certaines cultures antropophages.) Pourquoi?
Parce que toi aussi, tu confonds r&#233;gime alimentaire et le type de rapport que tu entretiens avec ce que tu manges- logiquement, non?


----------



## Luc G (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081715 a dit:
			
		

> Dans certains pays, on vit avec son cochon qu'on nomme et élève en vue de l'engrosser et de le bouffer ensuite.



Ça, il me semble que c'est hors-charte (sans compter que c'est prétentieux*)

La bonne version ne serait-elle pas ? 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4081715 a dit:
			
		

> Dans certains pays, on vit avec son cochon qu'on nomme et élève en vue de l'engraisser et de le bouffer ensuite.



* Parce qu'arriver à quelque chose de viable en croisant une truie avec un Patoch, ben, ça mérite le prix Nobel


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça, il me semble que c'est hors-charte (sans compter que c'est prétentieux*)
> 
> La bonne version ne serait-elle pas ?
> 
> ...


Oh merde... j'ai fourch&#233; dis-donc !


----------



## boddy (7 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> c'est le rapport que tu as avec un animal qui determine si il est voué à ton affection ou a ton ventre, pas autre chose. C'est toi qui décide par ton empathie ou apathie, par ton gout ou dégout ce que tu vas consommer. C'est donc une histoire de culture, aussi ,le régime alimentaire.
> Mon régime alimentaire il est en adéquation avec les idées que j'ai sur une certaine éthique de vie, - mais les religions, les cultures , fonctionnent comme cela aussi et on ne  leur reproche pas.
> Comme je l'ai dis, tu as surement tes interdits alimentaires culturels (il te viendrait pas a l'idée de bouffer des asticots, ou ton chien, ou meme un humain, comme ca a pu etre le cas dans certaines cultures antropophages.) Pourquoi?
> Parce que toi aussi, tu confonds régime alimentaire et le type de rapport que tu entretiens avec ce que tu manges- logiquement, non?



Oui. Je suis d'accord avec ça. Mais alors, explique-moi ou expliquez-moi, parce que je comprends plus rien. Un végétarien, pour moi, c'est quelqu'un qui se nourrit avec des légumes et des fruits, je pensais même que c'était pour avoir une alimentation saine et exempt de toute graisse. Mais ici, il y a plein de végétariens qui nous disent qu'ils mangent : de la viande grasse si c'est de la bonne viande - du poisson - y'en a même qui de mangent pas de porc mais de la charcuterie !!! etc...

Alors ma question est : C'est quoi un végétarien ?
Parce que j'en suis arrivée à penser que c'est quelqu'un qui mange tout ce qui ne le rebute pas. Comme moi alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> OK mais des jeunes, alors.
> Le vieux c'est rance.


Ca c'est parce que tu as mangé du vieux parqué en mourroir sordide - des fois, quand t'es vieux et pauvre, notre charmante société t'offre une fin de vie en forme d'allégorie sur les condition d'existence de toute la barbaque que tu as bouffé avant.
Sympa, non ?


----------



## IceandFire (7 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'essaye le plus possible d'&#233;tre v&#233;g&#233;tarien, vegan powa !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

boddy a dit:


> Oui. Je suis d'accord avec ça. Mais alors, explique-moi ou expliquez-moi, parce que je comprends plus rien. Un végétarien, pour moi, c'est quelqu'un qui se nourrit avec des légumes et des fruits, je pensais même que c'était pour avoir une alimentation saine et exempt de toute graisse. Mais ici, il y a plein de végétariens qui nous disent qu'ils mangent : de la viande grasse si c'est de la bonne viande - du poisson - y'en a même qui de mangent pas de porc mais de la charcuterie !!! etc...
> 
> Alors ma question est : C'est quoi un végétarien ?
> Parce que j'en suis arrivée à penser que c'est quelqu'un qui mange tout ce qui ne le rebute pas. Comme moi alors ?



Végétarien : pas de viande (mais du lait, des oeufs et, pour la plupart, du poisson)
Végétalien : que des fruits et légumes.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Oula... c'est obscur ce que tu racontes, là.

Reprenons.


jupiter a dit:


> c'est le rapport que tu as avec un animal qui determine si il est voué à ton affection ou a ton ventre, pas autre chose.


J'ai pas dit le contraire. Pourquoi donc ne pas bouffer les animaux que tu n'élèves pas ? Les 45 millions de dindes élevées pour répondre à la demande de thanksgiving ne sont destinées qu'à la nourriture. (ce chiffre me paraît fumeux que c'en est drôle d'ailleurs). Ce sont des créations de l'homme pour nourrir l'homme. Il n'est nullement question d'un "dindocide". C'est le besoin lié au régime alimentaire et à la culture, soit, qui détermine que ces dindes doivent être élevées pour être bouffées exclusivement.


jupiter a dit:


> C'est toi qui décide par ton empathie ou apathie, par ton gout ou dégout ce que tu vas consommer. C'est donc une histoire de culture, aussi ,le régime alimentaire.


Définition : Empathie, n.fem. du greg pathos qui veut dire forme... etc.
"L'empathie est une notion désignant la capacité qu'une personne a de ressentir les sentiments et les émotions d'une autre personne. "
Ressentir les sentiments d'un veau, d'une dinde, d'un kangourou, d'une autruche eek: ), désolé, mais faut pas rigoler quand même... Je monte à cheval, et j'en mange. J'ai un chat, j'en ai mangé. En Afrique, j'ai mangé des insectes grillés. Dans des stages de survie, j'ai mangé de la dinde crue tuée de mes mains. J'ai aussi dû manger des petites sardines vivantes. (ça, par contre, c'est dégueulasse...). L'homme est omnivore et peut tout manger. Dans une certaine mesure, il le devrait, même. Exemple "empathique" du chat domestique. Il n'est pas omnivore, mais carnivore. Mets ton chat au régime légume et observe. C'est édifiant. Le fait que l'homme puisse choisir d'être végétarien et uniquement lié à sa capacité de compensation et d'intellectualisation. Pour quoi tant de végétariens remangent-ils de la viande un jour ou un autre. (pas la peine de me dire "pas moi !", sinon, on prend rendez-vous dans 5 ans pour valider quelque chose de concret et encore, pas probant), il suffit de lire quelques témoignages ci-dessus. L'homme n'est pas CULTURELLEMENT omnivore. Par contre, il arrive plus que très souvent qu'il soit "culturellement" végétarien.


jupiter a dit:


> Mon régime alimentaire il est en adéquation avec les idées que j'ai sur une certaine éthique de vie, - mais les religions, les cultures , fonctionnent comme cela aussi et on ne  leur reproche pas.
> Comme je l'ai dis, tu as surement tes interdits alimentaires culturels (il te viendrait pas a l'idée de bouffer des asticots, ou ton chien, ou meme un humain, comme ca a pu etre le cas dans certaines cultures antropophages.) Pourquoi?


La bouffe des français n'est pas dictée par la culture ou la religion... faut pas rigoler. Ok, dans des temps qui s'estompent de nos souvenirs petit à petit, il était interdit de manger de la viande le vendredi... Ok, l'islam interdit la consommation de porc. Mais rien qui ressemble à "bouffez de la viande" ou "n'en bouffez pas". Tu mélanges vraiment tout.
Pas bouffé d'asticots, non. Pas encore. Pas d'idée arrêtée là-dessus. Si on m'en propose et qu'on en mange avec moi, je le ferai. C'est convivial. Pas bouffé de chien, je ne suis pas encore allé en Thaïlande. Mais je le ferai. Ils les font bouillir là-bas. Quant aux humains, c'est interdit par la loi. Et effectivement, culturellement, ça me choque. Quoique. Manger un morceau de la personne qu'on aime le plus peut-être une douce perversion. Finalement, les échanges de fluides lors de l'acte amoureux, sont une sorte de consommation de l'autre. On ne mange pas tout, c'est tout. Et si on extrapole, je suis onicophage... Les exemples que tu donnes ne prouvent rien, encore une fois.


jupiter a dit:


> Parce que toi aussi, tu confonds régime alimentaire et le type de rapport que tu entretiens avec ce que tu manges- logiquement, non?


Absolument pas. D'ailleurs je reprends l'exemple que j'ai cité ci-dessus, "manger" l'être qu'on aime est la forme la plus aboutie de l'empathie. On ne s'en est jamais plaint en tout cas.

Etre végétarien est un choix subjectif, il ne peut en être autrement si on veut rester de bonne foi. Par contre, les convictions personnelles sont des choses qu'il faut traiter avec le plus grand respect, faites donc ce que vous voulez, mais surtout, arrêtez d'essayer de nous culpabiliser avec le choix que nous faisons de manger de la viande, sinon je sors du bureau et je tue et bouffe 3 caniches...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2006)

16h et vous m'avez d&#233;j&#224; foutu la dalle. Faites chier.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> * Parce qu'arriver à quelque chose de viable en croisant une truie avec un Patoch, ben, ça mérite le prix Nobel



Dis moi un peu, toi... Rassure-moi ; tu serais pas un peu en train de m'insulter, par hasard?...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Non.. il parlait juste du prix Nobel de l'&#233;pais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

M'ouais... Je crois que je vais lui faire aimer le porc avec des haricots en accompagnement...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Décembre 2006)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Elle fait tâche. Comme un rond rouge au milieu d'un beau kleenex© blanc.


C'est marrant, je suis pas sûr de savoir comment le prendre ça... 



boddy a dit:


> Mais ici, il y a plein de végétariens qui nous disent qu'ils mangent : de la viande grasse si c'est de la bonne viande - du poisson - y'en a même qui de mangent pas de porc mais de la charcuterie !!! etc...



T'as du mal lire...
Aucun végétarien ici présent n'a dit qu'il mangeait de la viande, ce serait débile...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081754 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Elle fait tâche. Comme un rond rouge au milieu d'un beau kleenex© blanc.



Au bout d'un Tampax© King size serait plus correct...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dis moi un peu, toi... Rassure-moi ; tu serais pas un peu en train de m'insulter, par hasard?...


Je m'insurge! 
Il ne t'a pas insulté, juste pris en exemple...
Fort à propos d'ailleurs... 





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4081808 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les convictions personnelles sont des choses qu'il faut traiter avec le plus grand respect, faites donc ce que vous voulez, mais surtout, arrêtez d'essayer de nous culpabiliser avec le choix que nous faisons de manger de la viande, sinon je sors du bureau et je tue et bouffe 3 caniches...



C'est toi qui te sens agressé pour rien, là, je crois.
Celui qui a ouvert ce fil demande aux végétariens d'exposer leurs arguments, ils le font.
T'as le droit de pas être d'accord donc tu argumentes dans l'autre sens et les autres te répondent. C'est un peu un débat quoi...
Ils ne cherchent pas à te faire culpabiliser, c'est toi qui cherche la petite bête, normal que tu la trouves, non?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Et puis, il me semble qu'on m&#233;lange deux trucs.

1/ Manger des animaux.
S'en passer est un choix (philosophique, di&#233;t&#233;tique, ce que vous voulez) - &#224; ce titre, en "d&#233;battre" c'est comme de d&#233;batre de kikikeslemieux entre PC et Mac ou le bleu ou le rouge, ce que vous voulez, c'est du niveau de la d&#233;funte &#233;mission "C'est mon choix" c'est compl&#232;tement st&#233;rile (et con).
Personnellement, je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me &#224; manger ce qu'il y a quand j'ai la dalle et je pr&#233;f&#232;re manger peu de viande quand j'ai le choix. Voil&#224;. Passionant, non ?
Ce qui am&#232;ne &#224; une constatation : c'est un choix de "riche" - tant mieux pour nous de pouvoir le faire, mais gaffe aux grands jugements moraux...

2/ La fa&#231;on dont l'homme traite les animaux.
Sans aller jusqu'aux consid&#233;rations sur la chasse ou la corrida, il me semble que, oui, on pourrait au moins offrir des conditions de vie et d'abbatages d&#233;centes aux animaux que nous mangeons.
Mais &#231;a se heurte &#224; la capacit&#233; de production pour nourrir tout le monde et &#224; mon sens le d&#233;bat est plus interressant l&#224; : entre le animal/objet d'&#233;levage et on s'en cogne qu'il ne soit pas heureux mais au moins tout le monde surconsomme de la merde et l'animal super bio que tu lui chante une berceuse pour l'endormir avant de le tuer, mais l&#224; il n'y a qu'une toute petite &#233;lite qui peut se le payer, o&#249; tu places la limitte ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je m'insurge!
> Il ne t'a pas insulté, juste pris en exemple...
> Fort à propos d'ailleurs...



Oui, oui oui... Voilà voilà voilà...  
Je crois que je vais finir par souvent prendre comme exemple (Mais toujours fort à propos) les Charantaises ; ces gros machins poilus et douillets qu'on enfile assez facilement...
T'en as beaucoup, dans ta famille?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'en as beaucoup, dans ta famille?...



Hin hin!
Loupé on est de la marchandise importée. 
Je serais plutôt le fruit d'un mélange entre du rital et du breton. Je sais ça fout les jetons. 



Pis à char*e*ntaise ya un e.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pis à char*e*ntaise ya un e.



Je m'en cague vaguement...


----------



## Luc G (7 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dis moi un peu, toi... Rassure-moi ; tu serais pas un peu en train de m'insulter, par hasard?...




bien au contraire !  
C'est si j'avais dit que t'étais facile à croiser avec une truie qu'on aurait pu s'autoriser à penser qu'il y avait là une once (légère) d'insulte ! 




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> M'ouais... Je crois que je vais lui faire aimer le porc avec des haricots en accompagnement...



Le cassoulet, je connais déjà !


----------



## Lizandre (7 Décembre 2006)

Ouh la, y a un paquet de conneries de part et d'autres...

1) D&#233;veloppement durable et viande

Les v&#233;g&#233;tariens ont raison sur un point : si toute la plan&#232;te avait le r&#233;gime carn&#233; des pays occidentaux, &#231;a ne serait pas bon, du tout, pour la plan&#232;te en question. Pourquoi ? Parce que l'&#233;levage des animaux consomme &#233;norm&#233;ment de ressources, qui ne se retrouvent que partiellement dans la viande consomm&#233;e.

C'est une histoire de rendement : le biftek dans votre assiette a n&#233;cessit&#233; beaucoup, beaucoup d'intrants pour sa production. En consommant directement les c&#233;r&#233;ales qui ont servi &#224; nourir la bestiole, vous n'en consommeriez qu'une petite partie, et ce serait d'un rendement tr&#232;s sup&#233;rieur.

D'ailleurs, l'&#233;puisement et la d&#233;gradation des sols arables, ainsi que la destruction des stocks de poisson ne font que confirmer cette v&#233;rit&#233; fondamentale : nous ne faisons pas que bouffer des aliments, nous bouffons litt&#233;ralement la plan&#232;te.

Et ne ressortez pas l'aquaculture : l'&#233;levage de poissons souffre du m&#234;me probl&#232;me de rendement. Il faut &#233;norm&#233;ment d'intrants pour produire votre pav&#233; de saumon d'&#233;levage...

Donc, +1 du c&#244;t&#233; v&#233;g&#233;tarien : une alimentation dans laquelle la viande serait plus rare serait une b&#233;n&#233;diction pour l'environnement.

2) Sentimentalisme et anthropomorphisme

L'argument moral des v&#233;g&#233;tariens contre la consommation de viande ne tient pas deux secondes face &#224; un raisonnement rigoureux.

En quoi la vie v&#233;g&#233;tale serait elle moins pr&#233;cieuse que la vie animale ? Pourquoi l'une peut raisonnablement &#234;tre sacrifi&#233;e &#224; nos besoins et pas l'autre ? Par sentimentalisme. Parce que les animaux font "a&#239;e" et "ouille" quand on les trucide et que la plupart d'entre eux ont des grands yeux humides teeeeellement attendrissants.

Foutaise : cela s'appelle de l'anthropomorphisme et au pire du sp&#233;cisme. Les v&#233;g&#233;tariens basent leurs pr&#233;f&#233;rences sur une &#233;chelle implicite de valeur qui classe les esp&#232;ces vivantes en fonction de leur degr&#233; de "proximit&#233;" par rapport &#224; l'esp&#232;ce humaine.

C'est une forme raffin&#233;e et hautement civilis&#233;e de racisme. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re ce qui me ressemble plus &#224; ce qui me ressemble moins.


----------



## Luc G (7 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je serais plutôt le fruit d'un mélange entre du rital et du breton.



De la pâte à crêpe en somme. Je comprends mieux l'allure de ton avatar


----------



## brome (7 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead, tu parles de "choix de riche" et de "capacit&#233; de production". Je comprend ce que tu veux dire par l&#224;, c'est &#224; dire que les populations vivant dans des "pays riches" peuvent se permettre de choisir leur alimentation, tandis que les populations qui cr&#232;vent la faim mangent avant tout ce qu'elles peuvent et non ce qu'elles veulent.

Mais cette histoire de richesse et de production m'&#233;voque aussi autre chose : le fait que la production de viande demande plus de ressources que la production de l&#233;gumes. Je vous invite &#224; lire par exemple le chapitre "int&#233;r&#234;t environnemental" de l'article de Wikip&#233;dia sur le v&#233;g&#233;tarisme. On y apprend par exemple que :



> En effet, la production de viande n&#233;cessite 60 fois plus d'eau que celle d'une m&#234;me quantit&#233; de c&#233;r&#233;ales et bien que les c&#233;r&#233;ales contiennent moins de prot&#233;ines, pour obtenir la m&#234;me quantit&#233; de prot&#233;ine, l'agriculture r&#233;clame 13 fois moins de ressources que l'&#233;levage. Un r&#233;gime carn&#233; consomme environ 4000 litres d'eau par jour tandis qu'un r&#233;gime v&#233;g&#233;tarien en consomme 1500.
> (...)
> Les prot&#233;ines animales requi&#232;rent de plus grandes d&#233;penses d'&#233;nergie fossile, huit fois plus que pour une quantit&#233; comparable de prot&#233;ine v&#233;g&#233;tale.



[Edit : et zut ! Le temps de taper &#231;a, je me suis fait griller par Lizandre.  ]


----------



## boddy (7 Décembre 2006)

J'ai signé la Charte de la Terre et je ne suis ni végétarien ni végétalien.
Je suis donc une contradiction


----------



## jupiter (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081808 a dit:
			
		

> Etre végétarien est un choix subjectif, il ne peut en être autrement si on veut rester de bonne foi. Par contre, les convictions personnelles sont des choses qu'il faut traiter avec le plus grand respect, faites donc ce que vous voulez, mais surtout, arrêtez d'essayer de nous culpabiliser avec le choix que nous faisons de manger de la viande, sinon je sors du bureau et je tue et bouffe 3 caniches...



Comprenons nous bien. Ce que tu dis est cohérent, compréhensible et respectable . 
Et tu peux reprendre tous mes propos, j'ai jamais culpabilisé personne ou alors pas consciemment, j'ai juste expliqué pourquoi j'étais devenu végétarien (la souffrance animale comme dans d'autres domaines, la souffrance humaine, me posent des problemes de conscience quand j'y pense, et j'ai résolu à mon niveau cette question là ainsi), et j'ai rajouté que je ne m'en sentais pas plus mal. Voila tout. chacun ses choix, et chacun ses goûts.

Je pense qu'une chose nous différencie, quand tu  sembles dire que les animaux n'ont pas de sentiments. Je suis pas vraiment d'accord mais ce serait un autre débat.
Moi je vois les animaux comme l'on verrait des sortes d' "autistes". Et attention! je dis 'autistes' ne me tombez pas dessus!..je dis pas que les autistes sont des animaux , que ça soit bien clair! Ne traitez pas ma position avec simplisme. Je dis 'autisme' (car d'abord j'ai pas trouvé de meilleurs mots ), et car à moi, les animaux apparaissent comme des êtres vivants enfermés dans leur petit monde, qui à eux n'apparait pas comme à nous il apparait, enfermés dans la spécificité de leur espece, qui n'est pas la notre, j'en conviens bien volontiers;  enfermés sans un langage élaboré tel que nous le maîtrisons, sans notre intelligence, mais néanmoins capable d'affects, encore une fois, à leur niveau.

C'est ma vision des choses, mon éthique, peut-être est-elle fausse, étriquée, érronée, à la limite j'en sais rien, mais c'est une éthique qui me convient, et qui ne déclare la guerre à personne, ni ne veut culpabiliser je ne sais qui de je ne sais quoi.
Culpabiliser de quoi d'ailleurs? de manger de la viande. Ca serait idiot et tu l'as justement rapellé , si les hommes n'avaient pas consommé des protéines animales, leur cervelle ne se serait surement pas developpé comme elle s'est developpé. j'en suis bien conscient.

J'ai du le dire aussi il me semble, j'ai déja remangé de la viande deux ou trois fois à l'occasion de repas de famille, pour pas passer pour le chieur de service. je dirais pas que ça m'a géné, mais j'en ai pas conçu une satisfaction particuliere non plus, donc en rentrant chez moi, j'ai repris le train-train de mes habitudes de végétarien.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> C'est une histoire de rendement : le biftek dans votre assiette a n&#233;cessit&#233; beaucoup, beaucoup d'intrants pour sa production. En consommant directement les c&#233;r&#233;ales qui ont servi &#224; nourir la bestiole, vous n'en consommeriez qu'une petite partie, et ce serait d'un rendement tr&#232;s sup&#233;rieur.


Plut&#244;t que de manger du steack, broutez de l'herbe !



Les animaux ressentent des &#233;motions de base.
mais les animaux n'ont pas de conscience de soi, pas de projection dans le futur.
Un animal a une peur instinctive de la mort (qui fait qu'il a certains reflexes) mais pas d'appr&#233;hension raisonn&#233;e li&#233;e &#224; la fin de son existence ("Tu vas mourrir dans trois jours et &#231;a ne va pas &#234;tre agr&#233;able" n'a aucun sens pour un animal)
Qu'on &#233;l&#232;ve et qu'on tue des animaux pour notre alimentation ne me choque pas - ce qui me choque par contre, c'est les comparaison avec l'homme, la mise sur le m&#234;me plan de la dinde de No&#235;l et du g&#233;nocide des juifs par exemple...
Apr&#232;s, je pense que l'antropomorphisme marche dans les deux sens : celui qui est cruel envers les animaux le sera facilement envers les hommes.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2006)

Je te rejoins, patoch est un autiste.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a de ces sites...
> Tu verrais ce qu'on fait subir à certains légumes...
> 
> 
> Mais la charte m'interdit de poster les liens...



Quoi des sites ou les concombres se font bouffer le ******** !!!! :love: :love: :love: 
liens par mp mon Patoch


----------



## Craquounette (7 Décembre 2006)

Programme de l'après-midi : mettre en sachet 20 kilo de viande de boeuf, de la piémontaise, 1 année, élevée à l'air pure des paturages du coin... Et hop... direction le congel... Véridique 

Mais les légumes c'est pas mauvais non plus


----------



## dool (7 Décembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Quoi des sites ou les concombres se font bouffer le ******** !!!! :love: :love: :love:
> liens par mp mon Patoch



Ah ben voilà, ptêt un lien où on pourra enfin l'avoir notre recette de lapine au concombre !!??!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Décembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Ah ben voilà, ptêt un lien où on pourra enfin l'avoir notre recette de lapine au concombre !!??!!



j'en ai bien une, mais bon, faut une belle lapine de 50/60 kg minimum... pas facile à trouver ça...   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'ai trouvé un truc pour que tout le monde soit content et qu'on mange de la barbaque en étant végétarien.


----------



## jupiter (7 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je te rejoins, patoch est un autiste.



J'espere avoir choqué personne ,mais enfin tout le monde comprend ce que je voulais dire (sinon je peux encore éditer), je n'ai trouvé que schyzoide, repli sur soi et indifférence, comme synonyme de 'autiste', et ca me semblait moins parlant pour dire comment je voyais les choses.


----------



## jupiter (7 Décembre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> 2) Sentimentalisme et anthropomorphisme
> 
> L'argument moral des v&#233;g&#233;tariens contre la consommation de viande ne tient pas deux secondes face &#224; un raisonnement rigoureux.
> 
> ...



Ca c'est typiquement le raisonnement cartesien, qui en gros consiste &#224; dire que les animeaux sont des bout de bois, qu'il n'ont pas d'ame alors que les hommes en ont une, normal puisque la bible le dit, et c&#233;t&#233;ra. 
L'accusation de racisme est passablement scandaleuse, 
racisme
&#8226;Ensemble d&#8217;id&#233;es, d&#8217;attitudes et de pratiques inspir&#233;es par cette id&#233;ologie, qui op&#232;rent une discrimination et une hi&#233;rarchisation entre des groupes humains

je prefere les chats aux chiens, donc je suis raciste envers les chiens? Tu participes toi aussi de cette grande corruption des esprits qui consiste &#224; mettre le racisme &#224; toutes les sauces? c'est un peu d&#233;naturer ce qu'est vraiment le racisme en le banalisant, selon mon opinion.

L'argument de l'antropomorphisme ne tient pas davantage la route, car ou avons nous dit que nous humanisons les animeaux?
il me semble pas avoir dit que je discutais avec mon chien, je pense


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4081808 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Définition : Empathie, n.fem. du greg pathos qui veut dire forme... etc.
> "L'empathie est une notion désignant la capacité qu'une personne a de ressentir les sentiments et les émotions d'une autre personne. "
> Ressentir les sentiments d'un veau, d'une dinde, d'un kangourou, d'une autruche eek: ), désolé, mais faut pas rigoler quand même...


D'accord BackCat.
La diffusion d'un vocabulaire qui se réfère à la psychologie et son utilisation sans base solide permettent de mettre en avant un mot en guise d'argument sans autre justification.


PonkHead a dit:


> Plutôt que de manger du steack, broutez de l'herbe !


Commence et nous te suivrons.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Comprenons nous bien. Ce que tu dis est cohérent, compréhensible et respectable .
> Et tu peux reprendre tous mes propos, j'ai jamais culpabilisé personne ou alors pas consciemment, j'ai juste expliqué pourquoi j'étais devenu végétarien (la souffrance animale comme dans d'autres domaines, la souffrance humaine, me posent des problemes de conscience quand j'y pense, et j'ai résolu à mon niveau cette question là ainsi), et j'ai rajouté que je ne m'en sentais pas plus mal. Voila tout. chacun ses choix, et chacun ses goûts.
> 
> Je pense qu'une chose nous différencie, quand tu  sembles dire que les animaux n'ont pas de sentiments. Je suis pas vraiment d'accord mais ce serait un autre débat.
> ...


Au temps pour moi 

J'ai tendance &#224; trouver que l'argumentation des v&#233;g&#233;tariens se veut culpabilisante.
Je caricature : "moi je ne mange pas de viande parce que ces pauvres animaux souffrent quand on les tue que c'en est intol&#233;rable. D'ailleurs, c'est inhumain de manger de la viande"...
Et il est vrai que je pars au quart de tour quand je crois d&#233;celer ce genre de discours. Si telle n'&#233;tait pas ton intention, je suis d&#233;sol&#233;. Malgr&#233; tout, je pense tout ce que j'ai &#233;crit


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4082503 a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi
> 
> J'ai tendance à trouver que l'argumentation des végétariens se veut culpabilisante.
> Je caricature : "moi je ne mange pas de viande parce que ces pauvres animaux souffrent quand on les tue que c'en est intolérable. D'ailleurs, c'est inhumain de manger de la viande"...
> Et il est vrai que je pars au quart de tour quand je crois déceler ce genre de discours. Si telle n'était pas ton intention, je suis désolé. Malgré tout, je pense tout ce que j'ai écrit



Bon ceci dit, je trouve quand même qu'on devrait interdire à nos voisins d'outre manche d'en manger de la viande... tout du moins, d'en "cuisiner", là c'est sur qu'elle souffre la bête... :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (8 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Les légumes sont pas des mamiferes. ce sont pas des animeaux comme les hommes, les pingouins, les vaches, les chevres, les tout ce que tu veux, ce sont plutot des végétaux ,non?



Hum... oui c'est vrai que le pingouin est un bon exemple de mammifère...


----------



## toys (8 Décembre 2006)

viande ou pas viande????

après avoir tenue 5 ans sans viande pour des raisons de santé, je peut vous le dire un steack s'est bon et sa fait du bien !!!!!!

on a beaux mangé équilibré sans viande et en prenant du poisson et des toffu ou toffou et autre truc de se style un steack ne seras jamais remplasble si ce n'est par un autre steack.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Tu as raison, les v&#233;g&#233;taliens, c'est un peu 'hysterique', c'est m&#234;me carr&#233;ment des extremistes. Ca confine a *l'asc&#233;tisme boudhiste* .D'ailleurs je crois que le v&#233;g&#233;talisme est issu de cette tradition l&#224;, mi-hindou, mi-hippie qu'on retrouve aussi dans certaines sectes et autres mouvements new-age => ne pas manger d'etre vivant, ne pas &#233;craser un moustique, ne pas se laver les cheveux pour pas tuer les poux, enfin la totale !


 
D&#233;sol&#233;, je remonte un peu peu le fil.
Il ne me semble pas que l'on puisse s'autoriser &#224; faire la parall&#232;le entre l'asc&#233;tisme bouddhiste (ca prend 2 "d" ) et les v&#233;g&#233;taliens...



> Le Bouddhisme axe ses r&#233;flexions sur la douleur de l'homme. Partant du constant que le d&#233;sir est une source de souffrance, le bouddhisme pr&#244;ne l'asc&#233;tisme comme outils permettant de circonvenir &#224; cet &#233;tat.
> Des enseignements du Bouddha Gautama quatre r&#233;flexions (v&#233;rit&#233;s) sont men&#233;es bas&#233;es sur l'existence de la souffrance, son origine, les chemins permettant de la faire cesser et la fin de la souffrance.


 
*Juste *la douleur de l'homme...
Certaines personnes pr&#244;nent cet asc&#233;tisme en se basant sur 2/3 mots cl&#233;s du bouddhisme, sans chercher plus loins, biensur il y a differentes fa&#231;ons de comprendre, de traduire ces dires:



> Au VIIIe si&#232;cle s'&#233;tablirent &#224; Nara six sectes bouddhistes qui allaient prendre une importance et un pouvoir consid&#233;rable. Ces six sectes (Kusha-sh&#251;, J&#244;jitsu-sh&#251;, Hoss&#244;-sh&#251; , Sanron-sh&#251;, Ritsu-sh&#251 s'appuyaient chacune sur des &#233;crits diff&#233;rents...


 
On avait ainsi diff&#233;rentes fa&#231;ons d'aborder cet asc&#233;tisme bouddhiste, mais c'&#233;tait au 8eme si&#232;cle au Japon!
Aujourd'hui quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est pas le cas du bouddhisme de "masse".

Donc faire le rapprochement entre bouddhisme et v&#233;g&#233;taliens... Ca me chatouille.  

Pour se rapprocher du sujet; les arguments sont toujours subj&#233;ctifs (de mon point de vue), tenter de les expliquer ou de dire si c'est valable est impossible &#224; mon sens. 

De ma pauvre experience d'ex-&#233;tudiant en biologie, les prot&#233;ines animales sont excellentes pour l'organisme pour divers raisons, les prot&#233;ines v&#233;g&#233;tales &#233;galement...
L'un ne peut pas remplacer l'autre. Et ce qui me f&#226;che un poil, c'est la quasi certitude qu'on les v&#233;g&#233;tariens en se disant que de bouffer un steack d'herbes et autre compos&#233; v&#233;g&#233;tal est super sain et que ca remplace bien les prot&#233;ines animales.
Ce n'est pas la peine de se voiler la face, les v&#233;g&#233;tariens ont une carence alimentaire in&#233;galable, donc se doivent de manger plus de prot&#233;ines v&#233;g&#233;tales... 

Pour moi:
Une saine sant&#233; "biologique" s'obtient en mangeant vari&#233;s/diversifi&#233;s et &#233;quilibr&#233; (viande/v&#233;g&#233;taux/femme).
Une saine sant&#233; "morale/mental" s'obtient en se faisant plaisir et en &#233;tant &#233;panoui, sport, toussa... (chasse & p&#234;che).

Du moment que le bisounours friand des galettes de soja est content, c'est le principal non...?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> De ma pauvre experience d'ex-&#233;tudiant en biologie, les prot&#233;ines animales sont excellentes pour l'organisme pour divers raisons, les prot&#233;ines v&#233;g&#233;tales &#233;galement...
> L'un ne peut pas remplacer l'autre. Et ce qui me f&#226;che un poil, c'est la quasi certitude qu'on les v&#233;g&#233;tariens en se disant que de bouffer un steack d'herbes et autre compos&#233; v&#233;g&#233;tal est super sain et que ca remplace bien les prot&#233;ines animales.
> Ce n'est pas la peine de se voiler la face, les v&#233;g&#233;tariens ont une carence alimentaire in&#233;galable, donc se doivent de manger plus de prot&#233;ines v&#233;g&#233;tales...



&#199;a, c'est vachement int&#233;ressant. Quelqu'un a d'autres infos ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2006)

Attention avec bouddhisme et v&#233;g&#233;tarisme.

Il y a plusieurs bouddhismes
Avec des valeurs qui varient , divers textes de r&#233;f&#233;rence, des interpr&#233;tations variables.
Certaines &#233;coles pr&#233;conisent le v&#233;g&#233;tarisme , d'autres non ou laisse la d&#233;cision &#224; chaque individu .

A noter : une des  populations quasiment enti&#232;rement bouddhiste , je parle du Tibet , est carnivore. Tr&#232;s carnivore.
et comme dit le pragmatique  Gelek Rimpoche ( enseignant bouddhiste tib&#233;tain ) qui r&#233;pondait &#224; une question l&#224; dessus:
_ Nous autres, Tib&#233;tains, nous aimons manger de la viande. Nous nous fichons de savoir si c&#8217;est bon pour la sant&#233; ou pas &#8211; nous aimons &#231;a._

Et je rappelle que le Dalai Lama, sur le m&#234;me sujet , indique que lui m&#234;me tenta un temps d'&#234;tre v&#233;g&#233;tarien mais mange de la viande pour raisons m&#233;dicales .


----------



## jupiter (8 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233;, je remonte un peu peu le fil.
> Il ne me semble pas que l'on puisse s'autoriser &#224; faire la parall&#232;le entre l'asc&#233;tisme bouddhiste (ca prend 2 "d" ) et les v&#233;g&#233;taliens...
> 
> 
> ...


1.Pour le rapprochement avec le v&#233;g&#233;talisme-boudhisme, je dis cela car il me semble avoir lu que ceux qui poussait au v&#233;g&#233;talisme avaient aussi souvent des consid&#233;rations sur la r&#233;incarnation et tout ces choses l&#224;. C'est peut etre faux, incomplet ou mal renseign&#233;. A confirmer ou infirmer. Quoi qu'il en soit ,je suis pas sp&#233;cialiste, ni du v&#233;g&#233;talisme ni du boudhisme. Je donne juste ma petite experience.
2. pour les vertus du r&#233;gime alimentaire, l&#224; je te d&#233;ments.
Mais wikepedia le dit mieux que moi
* Sant&#233;  [modifier]*

 De nombreuses statistiques indiquent que le r&#233;gime v&#233;g&#233;tarien a une incidence plus faible sur les risques cardio-vasculaires, certains cancers, l'ost&#233;oporose et l'arthritisme. L'Association Di&#233;t&#233;tique Am&#233;ricaine [www.eatright.org] qui fait autorit&#233; dans son domaine affirme que &#171; _Quand bien m&#234;me des facteurs ext&#233;rieurs, tels que l'activit&#233; physique et le fait de s'abstenir de fumer et de boire de l'alcool, pourraient jouer un r&#244;le, une alimentation sans viande est clairement un facteur contribuant &#224; r&#233;duire le taux de morbidit&#233; et de mortalit&#233; de plusieurs maladies d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;ratives chroniques_ &#187; et consid&#232;re que le r&#233;gime v&#233;g&#233;tarien est efficace pour la pr&#233;vention et le traitement de nombreuses affections[1].
 Certains chercheurs comme Dean Ornish auraient obtenu des r&#233;sultats positifs en traitant des maladies du c&#339;ur de certains patients avec un r&#233;gime v&#233;g&#233;tarien strict et un programme visant &#224; diminuer le stress. Des pr&#233;occupations nutritionnelles encouragent aussi les r&#233;gimes favorisant les fruits, les l&#233;gumes et les c&#233;r&#233;ales et minimisant la viande et l'absorption de lipides sans toutefois les interdire.
 La physiologie omnivore m&#234;me de l'homme est souvent remise en question[2]. En effet, la denture et l'appareil digestif de l'homme sont tr&#232;s diff&#233;rents de ceux des carnivores purs ; elle est de type frugivore. Si, &#224; la diff&#233;rence des herbivores et des granivores, l'homme ne dispose pas d'un estomac sp&#233;cifique &#224; la la nutrition v&#233;g&#233;tale (sa v&#233;sicule biliaire s'&#233;puise &#224; la digestion des huiles v&#233;g&#233;tales), son intestin mesure dix &#224; douze fois la longueur de son corps, contre quatre &#224; cinq fois chez le carnivore. Ce parcours est trop long pour la viande qui a ainsi le temps de lib&#233;rer ses toxines qui sont absorb&#233;es par la muqueuse intestinale avant de passer dans le sang. Ces d&#233;chets toxiques (urates, acide lactique, corps gras satur&#233;s, albumine) et les purines de la viande sont tr&#232;s difficiles &#224; &#233;liminer par le foie et les reins. Ce surcro&#238;t de travail fatigue et encrasse &#224; la longue ces organes.



je ne vais pas en copier-coller davantage car c'est un peu rebarbatif, mais le lien est ici
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Végétarien
ET moi d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas totalement v&#233;g&#233;tarien, plutot semi-car je mange du poisson (donc des proteines animales, les meilleures pour la sant&#233;, dit-on), et je pense que si mon r&#233;gime alimentaire &#233;tait carenc&#233;, je n'aurais pas re&#231;u l'aval du corps m&#233;dical


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> &#199;a, c'est vachement int&#233;ressant. Quelqu'un a d'autres infos ?


 
ironie?



> 1.Pour le rapprochement avec le v&#233;g&#233;talisme-boudhisme, je dis cela car il me semble avoir lu que ceux qui poussait au v&#233;g&#233;talisme avaient aussi souvent des consid&#233;rations sur la r&#233;incarnation et tout ces choses l&#224;. C'est peut etre faux, incomplet ou mal renseign&#233;. A confirmer ou infirmer. Quoi qu'il en soit ,je suis pas sp&#233;cialiste, ni du v&#233;g&#233;talisme ni du boudhisme. Je donne juste ma petite experience.


 
Bouddhsime ne rime pas seulement avec r&#233;incarnation... 



> 2. pour les vertus du r&#233;gime alimentaire, l&#224; je te d&#233;ments.
> Mais wikepedia le dit mieux que moi
> *Sant&#233; *


 
J'ai cit&#233; un peu pr&#232;s les m&#234;mes sources que toi dans ce post que je viens d'&#233;diter. On a tout deux, 2 fa&#231;ons de voir la chose &#224; partir de ce que tu cites... Et les carences, elles sont l&#224;. Tu peux manger sain et essayer de les supprimer, les prot&#233;ines apport&#233;es sont enfin de compte, diff&#233;rentes.

M'enfin...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Bon, donc, pour être en bonne santé, tout en respectant la planète, les animaux et tout le bataclan, soyons donc Végépasgrandchose.

Le végépasgrandchose mange de la viande (parce que c'est bon) mais en quantités limitées.

C'est ça ?


----------



## jupiter (8 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> ironie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


attention a ne pas confondre végétalien et végétarien. C'est pas du tout la meme chose.


----------



## jupiter (8 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> ironie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, je t'ai dit, il faut lire attentivement.
IL n'y a  pas deux facons de voir les choses. Soit ton médecin, ou plutôt ton spécialiste te dit que ton régime alimentaire est équilibré, soit il ne l'est pas.
Il n'y a heureusement pas deux façons de voir les choses.
Et le végétalisme, c'est un truc très particulier( a mon avis, pas à conseiller), je l'ai dit des mes premiers post.
Apres si tu me crois pas, je peux te passer le numéro de téléphone du spécialiste qui me suit.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> ET moi d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas totalement végétarien, plutot semi-car je mange du poisson (donc des proteines animales, les meilleures pour la santé, dit-on), et je pense que si mon régime alimentaire était carencé, je n'aurais pas reçu l'aval du corps médical


 
L'avis du corps médical est partagé sur la question. Mon médecin pense qu'il y a une carence, le médecin de la voisine de la tante à Ernest pense le contraire.  



PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, donc, pour être en bonne santé, tout en respectant la planète, les animaux et tout le bataclan, soyons donc Végépasgrandchose.
> 
> Le végépasgrandchose mange de la viande (parce que c'est bon) mais en quantités limitées.
> 
> C'est ça ?


 
 



jupiter a dit:


> attention a ne pas confondre végétalien et végétarien. C'est pas du tout la meme chose.


 
Mince, j'ai pas fait attention à ça! Désolé. 
J'essairai de glaner plus d'infos sur le sujet, mais je suis quasi persuadé que les végétariens ont une carence en protéines spécifiques à la consommation de viande et que cela a une incidence pas forcement bénéfique sur l'organisme (pas à l'echelle macroscopique).

Bonne appétit!


----------



## jupiter (8 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> L'avis du corps médical est partagé sur la question. Mon médecin pense qu'il y a une carence, le médecin de la voisine de la tante à Ernest pense le contraire.
> Mince, j'ai pas fait attention à ça! Désolé.
> J'essairai de glaner plus d'infos sur le sujet, mais je suis quasi persuadé que les végétariens ont une carence en protéines spécifiques à la consommation de viande et que cela a une incidence pas forcement bénéfique sur l'organisme (pas à l'echelle macroscopique).
> 
> Bonne appétit!



comment dire! tu as une façon un peu spéciale d'argumenter !
c'est du genre, je suis sur que tu as tort mais comme je peux pas le prouver, je reviendrais avec des arguments mieux ficelés que je vais trouver sur le net. Lol.
Pour en finir la dessus, car c'est quand meme un sujet serieux, j'ai des cas de maladies
cardio-vasculaires du coté de ma mere, et du coté de mon pere. 
j'ai aussi eu un oncle qui s'est retrouvé avec une jambe coupée a cinquante ans a cause d'une artérite, et dans le doute, mon medecin m'a dit, car c'est tres difficile a diagnostiquer, ou à prévoir, que j'avais probablement des prédispositions génétiques.
j'étais déja sensibilisé sur la question et il m'a vivement encouragé en me retournant sur une consultation avec un spécialiste a l'hopital.
je pense pas avoir eu a faire a des farfelus.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> comment dire! tu as une façon un peu spéciale d'argumenter !
> c'est du genre, je suis sur que tu as tort mais comme je peux pas le prouver, je reviendrais avec des arguments mieux ficelés que je vais trouver sur le net. Lol.
> Pour en finir la dessus, car c'est quand meme un sujet serieux, j'ai des cas de maladies
> cardio-vasculaires du coté de ma mere, et du coté de mon pere.
> ...


 
Oulah, je crois qu'on s'est mal compris. Je ne te dis pas que tu as tort, point du tout!  
Je pense simplement que les végétariens ont une carence d'ordre chimique. 
Au niveau macro, tout va bien, c'est ce que tu dis et je suis d'accord! 
En ce qui concerne des arguments, je glane pas toutes mes infos sur le net (c'est parfois peu fiable à mon goût!), je vais plutôt contacter un ancien prof.  

Pour finir, je ne mets pas en doûte tes relations médicales et l'avis de ton médecin, je souhaite simplement t'informer que les médecins n'ont pas tous le même avis, d'où la façon differente d'aborder les arguments cités plus haut.


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Une saine sant&#233; "biologique" s'obtient en mangeant vari&#233;s/diversifi&#233;s et &#233;quilibr&#233; (viande/v&#233;g&#233;taux/femme).



:mouais:

Tu manges de la femme ? 
Tu la fais cuire comment ? A la broche, c'est possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Tu manges de la femme ?
> Tu la fais cuire comment ? A la broche, c'est possible ?


 
Hm... Je voudrai pas être censuré...  

Tu vois une sucette? 
Bah c'est un peu pareil.


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, donc, pour être en bonne santé, tout en respectant la planète, les animaux et tout le bataclan, soyons donc Végépasgrandchose.
> Le végépasgrandchose mange de la viande (parce que c'est bon) mais en quantités limitées.
> C'est ça ?


Exactement ça.
Alimentation variée et en quantité raisonnable disent les diététiciens.
Les sportifs qui s'empiffffrent de bidoche sont confrontés plus tard à des ennuis de santé sérieux, sauf s'ils sont attentifs à leur alimentation comme certain coureur à pied...
J'ai habité à Paris en face d'un des premiers restaurants macrobiotiques. J'aimais y aller pour leurs légumes bien choisis et bien préparés. Mais chaque fois, en voyant la tête des tenanciers dont on avait du mal à distinguer la peau tant sa couleur se confondait avec celle du drap (linceul) blanc qui les enveloppait, je me retenais pour ne pas commander en hurlant : "Et une côte de boeuf bien saignante".

En somme, pour l'alimentation aussi, nous aurions besoin de *modos.*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, donc, pour être en bonne santé, tout en respectant la planète, les animaux et tout le bataclan, soyons donc Végépasgrandchose.
> 
> Le végépasgrandchose mange de la viande (parce que c'est bon) mais en quantités limitées.
> 
> C'est ça ?



Je n'aimerais consommer que des espèces très rares et en quantité importante pour qu'elles s'éteignent encore plus vite...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> ironie?


Non, c'était une question !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Décembre 2006)

zut, j'ai raté tout ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> zut, j'ai raté tout ça...



Que du beau, mon Vinc'... Que du beau... :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Non, c'était une question !


 
Oki doki. Quelques difficultés à comprendre le sens...  

Puisque tu as demandé si quelqu'un d'autre avait des infos, je réponds pô hein?!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Décembre 2006)

*Les vaches détruisent la couche d'ozone*
avec leur pets.

Je m'évertue à faire en sorte qu'elle ne polluent plus et par là même à sauver la planète.
Je les mange.


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> En somme, pour l'alimentation aussi, nous aurions besoin de *modos.*


Z'avez vu ?
Un modo, hein
quand &#231;a veut bien
&#231;a taptaptap dur !
Et &#231;a emp&#234;che les v&#233;g&#233;ta-bons-&#224;-rien de v&#233;g&#233;ter (les anti-... aussi).
A votre sant&#233; !


----------



## Procyon24 (10 Décembre 2006)

Et bien moi c'est v&#233;g&#233;tarisme depuis 1975... oui, g&#233;n&#233;ration freaks (pas hippie, trop jeune pour &#231;a!), plus dix ans d'Inde, yoga, etc... au d&#233;but c'&#233;tait pour aider ma Kundalini &#224; grimper jusqu'au lotus aux milles p&#233;tales. Ensuite je me suis int&#233;ress&#233; aux autres arguments, sant&#233; et encore plus sensitivit&#233;, mais aussi &#233;cologiques : l'argument des X milliers de km2 r&#233;serv&#233; au soja transg&#233;nique pour nourrir des steaks sur pattes est plut&#244;t recevable je crois, c'est une des raisons de la d&#233;forestation amazonienne et une aberration monumentale &#224; une &#233;poque o&#249; il faut optimaliser l'eau et la nourriture &#224; l'&#233;chelle globale. Et puis je crois aux vibrations : ce sont des centaines de millions d'animaux qui sont tu&#233;es tous les jours, avec la peur et la souffrance que cela comporte; et apr&#232;s &#231;a on aimerait avoir la paix sur la terre.! J'ajouterai que je ne suis pas rasciste, que j'ai v&#233;cu au Laos avec les mangeurs de chauve-souris, de chiens et d'&#233;cureuils, que je ne demanderai pas aux esquimaux de ne bouffer que du l&#233;gume et que les Tib&#233;tains mangent de la viande surtout parce qu'&#224; 5000 m&#232;tres on a besoin de beaucoup de calories et que les salades poussent tr&#232;s mal chez eux. les exil&#233;s de Dharam-sala, dans le nord de l'Inde, sont en tr&#232;s mauvaise sant&#233; car ils continuent &#224; manger comme s'ils &#233;taient encore au Tibet. J'ai survol&#233; l'ensemble du Thread, j'ai vu qu'il &#233;tait question de _boudhisme asc&#233;tique_ : le Boudha lui-m&#234;me &#224; r&#233;fut&#233; cette voie comme antiproductive, pour pr&#244;ner la voie du milieu, celle qui &#233;vite les extr&#234;mes.


----------



## jupiter (10 Décembre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> Et bien moi c'est végétarisme depuis 1975... oui, génération freaks (pas hippie, trop jeune pour ça!), plus dix ans d'Inde, yoga, etc... au début c'était pour aider ma Kundalini à grimper jusqu'au lotus aux milles pétales. Ensuite je me suis intéressé aux autres arguments, santé et encore plus sensitivité, mais aussi écologiques : l'argument des X milliers de km2 réservé au soja transgénique pour nourrir des steaks sur pattes est plutôt recevable je crois, c'est une des raisons de la déforestation amazonienne et une aberration monumentale à une époque où il faut optimaliser l'eau et la nourriture à l'échelle globale. Et puis je crois aux vibrations : ce sont des centaines de millions d'animaux qui sont tuées tous les jours, avec la peur et la souffrance que cela comporte; et après ça on aimerait avoir la paix sur la terre.! J'ajouterai que je ne suis pas rasciste, que j'ai vécu au Laos avec les mangeurs de chauve-souris, de chiens et d'écureuils, que je ne demanderai pas aux esquimaux de ne bouffer que du légume et que les Tibétains mangent de la viande surtout parce qu'à 5000 mètres on a besoin de beaucoup de calories et que les salades poussent très mal chez eux. les exilés de Dharam-sala, dans le nord de l'Inde, sont en très mauvaise santé car ils continuent à manger comme s'ils étaient encore au Tibet. J'ai survolé l'ensemble du Thread, j'ai vu qu'il était question de _boudhisme ascétique_ : le Boudha lui-même à réfuté cette voie comme antiproductive, pour prôner la voie du milieu, celle qui évite les extrêmes.



Interessante ton intervention.Tu as beaucoup bourlingué 

Sur le bouhdisme, autant pour moi, au risque de me répeter, je suis pas spécialiste (j'ai du tout amalgamer, boudhisme, hindouisme, brahmane, ascétisme et reincarnation et tout et tout) mais je redis que je n'y connais rien sur ces questions là.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> l'argument des X milliers de km2 réservé au soja transgénique pour nourrir des steaks sur pattes est plutôt recevable je crois, c'est une des raisons de la déforestation amazonienne



Un peu d'info sur la déforestation amazonienne.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Décembre 2006)

Mouais...
Ils disent des trucs bizarres quand m&#234;me...

"L'exploitation agricole est arriv&#233;e en partie, &#224; cause de l'exploitation 
foresti&#232;re. Elle a ouvert la porte &#224; d'autres activit&#233;s comme l'agriculture."

:mouais:
Ca doit &#234;tre la tournure de phrase en fait qui me choque...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mouais...
> Ils disent des trucs bizarres quand m&#234;me...
> 
> "L'exploitation agricole est arriv&#233;e en partie, &#224; cause de l'exploitation
> ...



Parce que pour planter dans la jungle il faut d'abord couper les arbres. 
Et faire ce qu'on appelle des "trou&#233;es" suffisamement grandes (quelques hectares) pour que les rayons du soleil atteignent le niveau du sol, les arbres sont en moyenne d'une hauteur de 75m et font offices d'immenses parasols. Si tu d&#233;friches un tout petit bout de terre tu seras quand m&#234;me &#224; l'ombre :mouais:.
Carlos, un gas qui vit en pleine jungle &#224; tenter un &#233;levage de cochons en pensant pouvoir planter des cultures et vivre en autarcie mais tout seul il a pas r&#233;ussit &#224; d&#233;fricher assez (en plus sur un  terrain en pente et puis &#231;a lui a fait mal au coeur parce qu'il a dans son terrain des arbres centenaires ..). 
En gros, en for&#234;t la flore est tellement abondante, qu'il faut d&#233;sherber tous les jours.
L'exploitation foresti&#232;re a permis d'abord de d&#233;fricher des pans entier de for&#234;t et elle n'a bien sur pas replanter et ce fut une aubaine pour les agriculteurs qui n'avaient pas &#224; payer un d&#233;frichement ... Ils avaient juste &#224; planter derri&#232;re.

Sinon pour en revenir au sujet : qu'est ce qu'on bouffe dans la for&#234;t amazonienne ?
Contrairement &#224; l'id&#233;e re&#231;ue, en for&#234;t il n'y a ni bananes (import&#233;s par les colonisateurs) ni ananas, ni cocotiers en bref pas d'arbres fruitiers et s'il y en a un peu maintenant c'est qu'ils ont &#233;t&#233; plant&#233;s par l'homme. Il n'y a pas non plus de l&#233;gumes. Mais il y a beaucoup, &#233;norm&#233;ment de gibier, de poissons. Donc la principale carence des gens vivant en for&#234;t est une carence en vitamines, ils ont presque tous le scorbut !

-------------

Pour en savoir plus sur la for&#234;t le podcast de la "T&#234;te au carr&#233;", &#233;mission de France Inter enregistr&#233; en Guyane cette semaine.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Je m'excuse, je prend ce sujet totalement en cours de route mais je me sens plus que tr&#232;s concern&#233;e...
Je ne suis plus v&#233;g&#233;tarienne &#224; pr&#233;sent mais ce fut mon cas durant 5 ans... Que j'ai stopp&#233; au d&#233;but de ma 1ere grossesse car comme il a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; dit, c'est un choix personnel que je n'ai pas voulu imposer &#224; mes enfants, m&#234;me "in utero"...

La question qui est pos&#233;e au d&#233;but du fil est un combat quotidien pour les v&#233;g&#233;tariens... Devoir se justifier, il faut savoir que la plupart d'entre eux font cela pour eux, ne cherchent aucunement &#224; l'imposer aux autres et prennent comme une agression au quotidien que de devoir en permanence expliquer et justifier leur propre choix.

Pour ma part et comme bien d'autres le d&#233;clencheur fut la vue d'un reportage sur les pratiques des abattoirs. Personne ne peut rester de marbre &#224; la vue d'une vache se prenant une decharge &#233;l&#233;ctrique dans la tronche, pendue par les pieds et ayant bien le temps de comprendre que la mort l'attend...

Voil&#224; tout simplement ce qui m'avait motiv&#233;e... Ne pas participer au massacre.
Mais je ne suis pas non plus contre la th&#233;orie qu'il faut une certaine "r&#233;gulation" des &#233;sp&#232;ces terrestres... Mais pas de cette mani&#232;re. On peut d&#233;j&#224; commencer par offrir une vie descente aux animaux (et pas cloitrer dans de minuscules espaces) mais &#233;galement changer les pratiques de "mise &#224; mort".


----------



## fredintosh (16 Décembre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> Et puis je crois aux vibrations : ce sont des centaines de millions d'animaux qui sont tu&#233;es tous les jours, avec la peur et la souffrance que cela comporte; et apr&#232;s &#231;a on aimerait avoir la paix sur la terre.!


Cet argument est particuli&#232;rement "anthropocentriste".
Tu oublies de pr&#233;ciser que parmi ces centaines de millions d'animaux qui sont tu&#233;s chaque jour, une tr&#232;s grande proportion le sont par d'autres animaux que l'homme et sans doute dans des conditions aussi cruelles, voire davantage (une souris d&#233;chiquet&#233;e vivante par un chat, c'est pas plus propre qu'un cochon &#233;gorg&#233; par un homme).
Ben oui, il n'y a pas que l'homme qui mange de la viande.  

Alors on fait quoi, pour tous les animaux carnivores, on les met au r&#233;gime v&#233;g&#233;talien aussi, pour amener la paix sur Terre ?
Attention, je ne veux pas para&#238;tre trop sarcastique, je ne combats pas du tout les v&#233;g&#233;tariens ou v&#233;g&#233;taliens : chacun fait c'qui lui plait. C'est juste cet argument que je trouve irraisonn&#233;.


----------



## jupiter (16 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Cet argument est particuli&#232;rement "anthropocentriste".
> Tu oublies de pr&#233;ciser que parmi ces centaines de millions d'animaux qui sont tu&#233;s chaque jour, une tr&#232;s grande proportion le sont par d'autres animaux que l'homme et sans doute dans des conditions aussi cruelles, voire davantage (une souris d&#233;chiquet&#233;e vivante par un chat, c'est pas plus propre qu'un cochon &#233;gorg&#233; par un homme).
> Ben oui, il n'y a pas que l'homme qui mange de la viande.
> 
> ...


Le chien de Paul mc Cartney, v&#233;g&#233;tarien c&#233;l&#232;bre, est herbivore.
Globalement, Les animaux tuent pour se nourrir. Ils tuent rapidement, pour eux m&#234;me ne pas se mettre en danger et afin aussi d'&#233;viter que leur proie ne s'enfuie.
Les humains eux-aussi certes, tuent pour se nourrir, mais dans quelles conditions de cruaut&#233;, il est inutile de le rappeler. Les humains tuent aussi pour se divertir (la corrida, les combats de coq, tres r&#233;pandus en asie), tuent pour des questions de luxe (traffic de peaux de chats &#233;lev&#233;s dans des cages et tu&#233;s &#224; coups de batons, traffics en tous genres, fourrure) , tuent ou maltraitent pour des raisons m&#233;dicales ou scientifique (vivisection, mais &#231;a c'est d&#233;fendable quand on ne peut pas faire autrement).
Tu ne trouves pas d'&#233;quivalence &#224; cette cruaut&#233; parmi les autres esp&#232;ces, surtout elles sens&#233;es &#234;tre plus sauvage que nous, et il faut bien se rendre &#224; cette &#233;vidence, que nous avons une vision strictement utilitariste du vivant. C'est &#231;a qui me d&#233;range profond&#233;ment. Et c'est aussi cette vision qui est &#224; l'oeuvre dans  les probl&#232;mes &#233;cologiques dont on entend tellement parler en ce moment.
Pour t'expliquer, je trouve pas de meilleurs exemples que le foi gras, puisqu'on approche de Noel. Qu'on mange du canard, j'ai rien contre, autant qu'on veut, &#224; condition qu'on le laisse vivre sa vie de canard sur sa mare 'coin-coin', et qu'on le tue sans lui procurer des souffrances qui doivent &#234;tre atroces, pour lui d&#233;clencher artificiellement une sorte de cirrhose du foi ,qu'on va lui retirer pour la consommer en s'en d&#233;l&#232;ctant - et quand on y pense, c'est &#224; gerber, c'est comme si tu bouffais un cancer ou une tumeur, car c'est pas autre chose, le foi gras, meme si pour y avoir gout&#233;, je reconnais que c'est bon.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Cet argument est particulièrement "anthropocentriste".
> Tu oublies de préciser que parmi ces centaines de millions d'animaux qui sont tués chaque jour, une très grande proportion le sont par d'autres animaux que l'homme et sans doute dans des conditions aussi cruelles, voire davantage (une souris déchiquetée vivante par un chat, c'est pas plus propre qu'un cochon égorgé par un homme).
> Ben oui, il n'y a pas que l'homme qui mange de la viande.
> 
> ...



La solution n'est pas de mettre le monde au végétarisme mais si il pouvait déjà y avoir une prise de conscience générale de la condition animale... ça serait déjà une bonne chose.

Que les animaux aient au moins une "vie" avant de mourir...


----------



## fredintosh (16 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Le chien de Paul mc Cartney, v&#233;g&#233;tarien c&#233;l&#232;bre, est herbivore.
> Globalement, Les animaux tuent pour se nourrir. Ils tuent rapidement, pour eux m&#234;me ne pas se mettre en danger et afin aussi d'&#233;viter que leur proie ne s'enfuie.
> Les humains eux-aussi certes, tuent pour se nourrir, mais dans quelles conditions de cruaut&#233;, il est inutile de le rappeler. Les humains tuent aussi pour se divertir (la corrida, les combats de coq, tres r&#233;pandus en asie), tuent pour des questions de luxe (traffic de peaux de chats &#233;lev&#233;s dans des cages et tu&#233;s &#224; coups de batons, traffics en tous genres, fourrure) , tuent ou maltraitent pour des raisons m&#233;dicales ou scientifique (vivisection, mais &#231;a c'est d&#233;fendable quand on ne peut pas faire autrement).
> Tu ne trouves pas d'&#233;quivalence &#224; cette cruaut&#233; parmi les autres esp&#232;ces, surtout elles sens&#233;es &#234;tre plus sauvage que nous, et il faut bien se rendre &#224; cette &#233;vidence, que *nous avons une vision strictement utilitariste du vivant.*



Donc exactement comme les animaux dont tu parles. Pas plus, pas moins. Il y a juste quelques "raffinements" suppl&#233;mentaires, l'Homme est un peu plus "organis&#233;" que les autres animaux.
D'ailleurs, les animaux, lorsqu'ils ont assez &#224; manger, tuent aussi parfois juste pour s'amuser. Le jeu, c'est l'apprentissage, l'exercice. Et l'apprentissage, c'est la survie.
Nous sommes juste un peu plus sophistiqu&#233;s dans tous ces comportements, mais chacun d'entre eux nous renvoie &#224; notre condition animale.


----------



## jupiter (16 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Donc exactement comme les animaux dont tu parles. Pas plus, pas moins. Il y a juste quelques "raffinements" supplémentaires, l'Homme est un peu plus "organisé" que les autres animaux.
> D'ailleurs, les animaux, lorsqu'ils ont assez à manger, tuent aussi parfois juste pour s'amuser. Le jeu, c'est l'apprentissage, l'exercice. Et l'apprentissage, c'est la survie.
> Nous sommes juste un peu plus sophistiqués dans tous ces comportements, mais chacun d'entre eux nous renvoie à notre condition animale.



Oui, mais donc, tu ne dirais pas que puisque nous sommes des animaux, implicitement, il ne serait pas anormal ni amoral que nous nous comportions avec sauvagerie, n'est-ce pas?
Nous sommes des animaux politiques, comme dit l'autre, et prétendons sur les autres especes à de la civilisation.
Et, qu'est ce que la civilisation sinon la lute contre nos instincts animaux?
Peut-on se dire civilisé et se comporter sauvagement vis a vis de ce qui nous entoure , je ne pense pas. 
Comme ça a déja été dit, le végétarisme, c'est aussi une éthique et d'ailleurs, ça n'est que ça.


----------



## fredintosh (16 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Et, qu'est ce que la civilisation sinon la lute contre nos instincts animaux?


Ça, c'est ce qu'on veut bien se raconter pour se donner de l'importance.
La civilisation, c'est un rideau de fumée devant nos instincts. Nous nous mentons chaque jour à nous mêmes, nous sommes des animaux qui se prennent pour des êtres humains.
L'être humain tel que nous le fantasmons n'existe pas, même chez les plus civilisés d'entre nous.
Ce sont bien nos instincts qui nous gouvernent, mais ils empruntent des canaux plus divers et complexes en raison de notre intelligence. Nous le vivons, nous le voyons chaque jour mais nous ne le remarquons pas. On n'efface pas en quelques siècles des millions d'années d'évolution.

Un exemple : pourquoi nos sociétés tout autour du globe sont-elles systématiquement hiérarchisées (chefs de tribus, chefs d'entreprise, chefs de l'Etat, chefs de famille...) ? Seulement par souci d'organisation ? Ou par instinct de meute ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Jupiter, tu devrais lire _Le singe nu_ de Desmond Morris 

Et ses autres livres ne sont pas mal non plus


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2006)

Au secours !

Sont pas tous morts les végétariens !

:affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Procyon24 (17 Décembre 2006)

Je ne pensais pas que se placer du point de vue des animaux (de les croire capables de ressentir la peur et la souffrance) et de critiquer le massacre organis&#233; qu'on leur inflige, sans compter les nombreux g&#233;nocides (puisque nous continuons &#224; rayer de nombreuses esp&#232;ces animales de la carte du vivant) &#233;tait anthropocenriste. La nature depuis toujours a su r&#233;guler l'&#233;quilibre entre les diff&#233;rentes esp&#232;ces (c'est pour cela que les tigres ne baisent pas comme des lapins) et les anciennes civilisations (am&#233;rindiens par exemple) respectaient scrupuleusement cet &#233;quilibre; ils respectaient aussi les arbres d'ailleurs et n'auraient jamais eu l'id&#233;e de couper des s&#233;quias g&#233;ants pour en faire des planches, comme continuent &#224; le faire les am&#233;ricains. En parlant d'arbres je ne pense pas m'&#233;loigner du sujet, car lorsque nous parlons de v&#233;g&#233;tarisme c'est l'enti&#232;re relation &#224; la nature et au vivant, qui est en cause. L'&#234;tre humain se conduit de plus en plus comme un virus, c'est-&#224;-dire une sorte de pr&#233;dateur idiot qui tue l'organisme qui le nourrit. Bref, comparer la pr&#233;dation animale, qui est naturelle, &#233;quilibr&#233;e, aux innombrables abattoirs qui fonctionnent &#224; plein rendement &#224; l'heure o&#249; nous discutons me para&#238;t manquer d'une v&#233;ritable vision de ce qu'est la terre, la vie et en d&#233;finitive l'&#234;tre humain : celui-ci, normalement dot&#233; d'intelligence, d'amour et de compassion, devrait &#234;tre non pas se conduire en dictateur sanguinaire et tout-puissant, mais &#234;tre le gardien de la nature qui rec&#232;le une extraordinaire beaut&#233;. Encore une fois il y a une relation directe entre nos soci&#233;t&#233;s hyper intellectuallis&#233;es, violentes, autoritaires, injustes, cr&#233;atrices de peurs et de frustrations et l'indiff&#233;rence que nous manifestons envers les animaux (mis &#224; part la sentimentalit&#233; qui nous lie aux chiens et aux chats) et la destruction de la nature en g&#233;n&#233;ral.


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2006)

Tu fais un lien direct entre la protection de la nature et les abattoires. Je ne suis pas sure que l'industrie de la viande ai grand chose &#224; voir avec la nature, du moins pas beaucoup plus que la plupart des industries et de l'activit&#233; humaine. 
Les animaux destin&#233;s aux abattoirs proviennent dans la tr&#232;s grande majorit&#233; des cas d'&#233;levages. Ils  sont n&#233;s de par la volont&#233; des &#233;l&#233;veurs et sont destin&#233;s &#224; fournir de la viande.  Il ne sont pas tir&#233;s de la nature mais existent du fait de l'Homme afin de faire tourner cette industrie et pour fournir de la viande en quantit&#233; &#224; nos soci&#233;t&#233;s.
Certes il y a un impact &#233;cologique, mais tout comme toute industrie intensive.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Tu fais un lien direct entre la protection de la nature et les abattoires. Je ne suis pas sure que l'industrie de la viande ai grand chose à voir avec la nature, du moins pas beaucoup plus que la plupart des industries et de l'activité humaine.
> Les animaux destinés aux abattoirs proviennent dans la très grande majorité des cas d'élevages. Ils  sont nés de par la volonté des éléveurs et sont destinés à fournir de la viande.  Il ne sont pas tirés de la nature mais existent du fait de l'Homme afin de faire tourner cette industrie et pour fournir de la viande en quantité à nos sociétés.
> Certes il y a un impact écologique, mais tout comme toute industrie intensive.



Le fait que l'homme soit l'instigateur de ces naissances ne transforment pas ces animaux en plantes vertes insensibles et je trouve ton point vue choquant.

Le problême est justement là... L'élevage. Des animaux réduit à être nourris toute leur vie, pas de soleil, pas de distraction... 

Un battement d'ailes de papillon peut boulverser l'écosystème alors ces pratiques là aussi.


----------



## fredintosh (17 Décembre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> La nature depuis toujours a su r&#233;guler l'&#233;quilibre entre les diff&#233;rentes esp&#232;ces (c'est pour cela que les tigres ne baisent pas comme des lapins)


L&#224; aussi, c'est une vue de l'esprit, le fantasme de "m&#232;re Nature".
La nature n'est pas en &#233;quilibre.
Au contraire, elle est en perp&#233;tuel d&#233;s&#233;quilibre, c'est pour &#231;a qu'elle change depuis des millions d'ann&#233;es, qu'elle &#233;volue (dans le bon ou le mauvais sens), que des esp&#232;ces se mettent &#224; pulluler ou &#224; dispara&#238;tre.

Je ne dis pas que l'Homme ne doit pas r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; la place particuli&#232;re qu'il occupe dans la nature, et apprendre &#224; la pr&#233;server, mais sans forc&#233;ment syst&#233;matiquement opposer le m&#233;chant homme civilis&#233; &#224; la gentille nature innocente.


----------



## jupiter (17 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> L&#224; aussi, c'est une vue de l'esprit, le fantasme de "m&#232;re Nature".
> La nature n'est pas en &#233;quilibre.
> .


Oui mais si tu situes les choses sur ce point l&#224;, tu peux dire que ce que tu dis est aussi une vue de l'esprit, que de consid&#233;rer l'homme comme d&#233;tach&#233; ou lib&#233;r&#233; de son &#233;tat naturel (L'homme dieu par opposition au fantasme de la v&#233;nus m&#232;re, dans le cas que tu cites)
Dire que la nature n'est pas en &#233;quilibre, on peut dire que c'est aussi une vue de l'esprit.
Tu trouveras des tas de philosophies pour te d&#233;montrer le contraire.
Donc on est dans la sp&#233;culation l&#224;, on sort un peu du v&#233;g&#233;tarisme, qui rapellons le, est une &#233;thique de vie, une fa&#231;on de se situer au monde.
Il s'agit plus de faire se compl&#233;ter l'homme et son environnement , que de les opposer.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Le problême est justement là... L'élevage. Des animaux réduit à être nourris toute leur vie, pas de soleil, pas de distraction...



C'est vrai! On devrait les enmener à la plage et au ciné de temps en temps.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai! On devrait les enmener à la plage et au ciné de temps en temps.


Et si ils ne sont pas sages, hop! A l'abattoir.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai! On devrait les enmener à la plage et au ciné de temps en temps.



Je parlais simplement de pouvoir vivre au grand air par exemple... 
Mais bon, si ça t'amuses...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Mais bon, si ça t'amuses...



Oh ben lui, un rien l'amuse...   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et si ils ne sont pas sages, hop! A l'abattoir.



Lui, il n'est pas mal non plus... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh ben lui, un rien l'amuse...   :love:



Oui! :love: :love: 

Celà dit, les poules et les pintades a la plage c'est déjà une réalité. J'en suis témoin tous les étés.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2006)

Pas mieux!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Lui, il n'est pas mal non plus... :love:


On a besoin de moi?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

Bon, &#231;a y'est, c'est la f&#234;te &#224; yoyo...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2006)

Ça se pourrait...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Bon, &#231;a y'est, c'est la f&#234;te &#224; yoyo...


T'as plein d'humour, toi, hein.
Bien, &#231;a.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On a besoin de moi?



NAN!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2006)

tu aimes la cuisine du Sud-Ouest?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> tu aimes la cuisine du Sud-Ouest?...


A priori non.
Mais faut r&#233;essayer et r&#233;essayer encore pour s'&#233;duquer le palais, c'est humain.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2006)

Rodjeur!
Missiles launched!
:style:


----------



## tirhum (17 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rodjeur!
> Missiles launched!
> :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rodjeur!
> Missiles launched!
> :style:


Roooh!

Un rien t'amuse.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Je parlais simplement de pouvoir vivre au grand air par exemple...
> Mais bon, si &#231;a t'amuses...



Le cop du poulallier vivait au grand air ...
Et quand mon grand p&#232;re l'&#233;gorgeait pour la no&#235;l, il le laissait se vider de son sang tout une journ&#233;e clou&#233;e sur la porte.
Le cochon aussi vivait au grand air, les lapins &#233;taient bien lotis bien gras, sans parler des oeufs ... 

Je ne peux pas te ceritifi&#233; si l'abattage &#233;tait plus "humain" &#224; la campagne ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> tu aimes la cuisine du Sud-Ouest?...


Je suis tr&#232;s American way of life, aujourd'hui. Et Hop, un petit triplepass burger&#169;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Le cop du poulallier vivait au grand air ...
> Et quand mon grand père l'égorgeait pour la noël, il le laissait se vider de son sang tout une journée clouée sur la porte.
> Le cochon aussi vivait au grand air, les lapins étaient bien lotis bien gras, sans parler des oeufs ...
> 
> Je ne peux pas te ceritifié si l'abattage était plus "humain" à la campagne ...



Certes, c'est assez barbare... Mais globalement je trouve tout de même que les manières anciennes sont moins cruelles... A quelques exceptions près, je te l'accorde.


----------



## spud34 (17 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Certes, c'est assez barbare... Mais globalement je trouve tout de même que les manières anciennes sont moins cruelles... A quelques exceptions près, je te l'accorde.


Ah!! On croit toujours que c'était mieux avant et que l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs. Que de naïveté à mon avis!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Certes, c'est assez barbare... Mais globalement je trouve tout de m&#234;me que les mani&#232;res anciennes sont moins cruelles... A quelques exceptions pr&#232;s, je te l'accorde.



Je peux te certifi&#233; par contre que ce que je raconte n'est pas l'exception mais une presque g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;.  

Quand tu dois tuer un animal (pour le manger ou par hygi&#232;ne - maladie ect - et j'ai du le faire moi m&#234;me sur de tout petits rats), tu ne te demande pas si la b&#234;te va souffrir (tu le sais d&#233;j&#224 ou si sera plus humain de telle ou telle fa&#231;on, &#231;a te fais tellement chier que tu le fais le plus vite posssible...

Ce qui me parait bien plus barbare c'est de laisser vivre des animaux dans des zoos puants (c'est pas une g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233; y'en a des biens) pour que les petits n'enfants puissse voir des b&#233;b&#234;tes, esp&#232;ces rares.
C'est d'autant plus barbare qui y laissent leur vie enti&#232;re ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> ... sans parler des oeufs ...
> 
> Je ne peux pas te ceritifié si l'abattage était plus "humain" à la campagne ...



Oh, my gooooooood!!!! On exécute des oeufs, à la campagne?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh, my gooooooood!!!! On ex&#233;cute des oeufs, &#224; la campagne?



J'ai encore dans la t&#234;te le couinement de l'oeuf quand tu le met dans la casserole d'eau bouillante ...


----------



## paradize (17 Décembre 2006)

Mon neveu de 19 mois est allergique aux oeufs, au lait, aux arachides, et au soja....

Donc, pour la viande, il peut, mais cuit d'une certaine façon,
les légumes, uniquement de saison, et produit en France, à la vapeur,
pas de steacks de soja pour remplacer,
le lait en poudre, pas de vaches,

L'allergologue à expliqué que vers 3 ans, il y aura très certainement disparition de ces allergies.... On l'espère, sinon, il sera végétalien, pas par choix, mais pour raisons de santé.....


----------



## Procyon24 (17 Décembre 2006)

_Tu fais un lien direct entre la protection de la nature et les abattoires. Je ne suis pas sure que l'industrie de la viande ai grand chose &#224; voir avec la nature, du moins pas beaucoup plus que la plupart des industries et de l'activit&#233; humaine. 
Les animaux destin&#233;s aux abattoirs proviennent dans la tr&#232;s grande majorit&#233; des cas d'&#233;levages. Ils sont n&#233;s de par la volont&#233; des &#233;l&#233;veurs et sont destin&#233;s &#224; fournir de la viande. Il ne sont pas tir&#233;s de la nature mais existent du fait de l'Homme afin de faire tourner cette industrie et pour fournir de la viande en quantit&#233; &#224; nos soci&#233;t&#233;s.
Certes il y a un impact &#233;cologique, mais tout comme toute industrie intensive.

_
Donc les animaux &#233;lev&#233;s par l'homme seraient quoi, s'ils n'appartiennent pas &#224; la nature? L'homme n'a fait que d&#233;tourner la nature &#224; son profit, tout en s'en &#233;loignant de plus en plus, car malgr&#233; tout il en fait partie... tu ne fais que confirmer mon propos, la modernit&#233; nous a emport&#233; loin, tr&#232;s loin de la r&#233;alit&#233; vivante; &#231;a me fait penser aux gosses qui croient que le poissons na&#238;t carr&#233;, comme il appara&#238;t dans leurs assiettes.


Une petite citation de Michel Ragon, tir&#233;e de "La m&#233;moire des vaincus", pour ceux qui pensent que seuls les mangeurs de viande ont la niaque :

_Je suis un loup v&#233;g&#233;tarien entour&#233; de moutons carnivores....._


----------



## jupiter (18 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4094833 a dit:
			
		

> Le cop du poulallier vivait au grand air ...
> Et quand mon grand p&#232;re l'&#233;gorgeait pour la no&#235;l, il le laissait se vider de son sang tout une journ&#233;e clou&#233;e sur la porte.
> Le cochon aussi vivait au grand air, les lapins &#233;taient bien lotis bien gras, sans parler des oeufs ...
> 
> Je ne peux pas te ceritifi&#233; si l'abattage &#233;tait plus "humain" &#224; la campagne ...



attention! on a jamais dit qu'avant c'&#233;tait mieux. Avant c'&#233;tait m&#234;me encore pire.
Montaigne , v&#233;g&#233;tarien, pr&#233;curseur de l'humanisme, se montrait d&#233;ja horrifi&#233; par le traitement que les paysans infligeait aux animaux de ferme.
Pour enrichir le propos, je pourrais r&#233;citer toute une galerie de philosophes , d'&#233;crivains
qui ont en leur &#233;poque, diversement, adopt&#233; le r&#233;gime v&#233;g&#233;tarien. Il ne faut pas voir &#231;a comme un truc d'hurluberlus propre &#224; notre temps.
La position de Einschtein sur le v&#233;g&#233;tarisme est assez proche de ce qu'on dit i&#231;i.
(source Wikepedia)
_'Dans la lign&#233;e de ses prises de position pacifistes et avant-gardistes, Albert Einstein soutenait la cause v&#233;g&#233;tarienne. Il consid&#233;rait le v&#233;g&#233;tarisme comme un id&#233;al sans pourtant le pratiquer lui-m&#234;me malgr&#233; quelques probl&#232;mes de conscience (Einstein Archive 60-058).
Il consid&#233;rait principalement les raisons de sant&#233; mais croyait &#233;galement &#224; l&#8217;effet b&#233;n&#233;fique du r&#233;gime v&#233;g&#233;tarien sur le temp&#233;rament des hommes'._


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Cet argument est particulièrement "anthropocentriste".
> Tu oublies de préciser que parmi ces centaines de millions d'animaux qui sont tués chaque jour, une très grande proportion le sont par d'autres animaux que l'homme et sans doute dans des conditions aussi cruelles, voire davantage (une souris déchiquetée vivante par un chat, c'est pas plus propre qu'un cochon égorgé par un homme).
> Ben oui, il n'y a pas que l'homme qui mange de la viande.
> 
> ...



C'était la théorie développée dans "Demain des chiens" un bouquin de Clifford D. Simak, et qui montrait qu'on arrive très vite au bout de la démarche par l'envie...


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Moi je trouve stupide l'id&#233;e de faire manger un bot d'chou de 1 an vegetalien, donc je le plains parce que la c'est obligaoire,  c'est clair que ca doit etre penible pour les parents d'imposer ca au petit !


----------



## paradize (18 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je trouve stupide l'idée de faire manger un bot d'chou de 1 an vegetalien, donc je le plains parce que la c'est obligaoire,  c'est clair que ca doit etre penible pour les parents d'imposer ca au petit !



Surtout que ma soeur est super bonne cuisinière, et devoir réfléchir à chaque fois si il peut le manger, c'est vrai que c'est super ch*ant...

Mais on espère vraiment que la majorité des allergies disparaîtront pour ses 3 ans, ce serait un super cadeau d'anniv' !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> _...._ &#231;a me fait penser aux gosses qui croient que le poissons na&#238;t carr&#233;, comme il appara&#238;t dans leurs assiettes.
> 
> _...._



tu sais, en meme temps, dans notre belle societe, les petits enfants croient aussi que le lait "vient des grands magasins"  (selon une etude realisee recemment aux Etats-Unis)

Consommation quand tu nous tiens !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

_banned From Thread / exclu de la discussion  by Nephou_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tu sais, en meme temps, dans notre belle societe, les petits enfants croient aussi que le lait "vient des grands magasins"  (selon une etude realisee recemment aux Etats-Unis)
> 
> Consommation quand tu nous tiens !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Aux parents aussi de faire en sorte que leurs rejetons soient un peu mieux &#233;duqu&#233;s culinairement parlant.
Faut avouer qu'aux US, la bouffe est pas vraiment ancr&#233;s dans la culture... 
D'o&#249; le raisonnement un poil biais&#233; de ton &#233;tude. Non? 



guiguilap a dit:


> _banned From Thread / exclu de la discussion  by Nephou_


 
_ il ne peut pas te lire sauf s&#8217;il pense &#224; se d&#233;connecter_


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2006)

Khyu a dit:


> Aux parents aussi de faire en sorte que leurs rejetons soient un peu mieux éduqués culinairement parlant.
> Faut avouer qu'aux US, la bouffe est pas vraiment ancrés dans la culture...
> D'où le raisonnement un poil biaisé de ton étude. Non?



C'est cela ui, mais ca a eu un effet choc quand je l'ai appris :affraid: comment peut-on ne pas savoir cela ??? ce qui montre que parfois les gens savent de moins en moins ce qu'ils mangent, effarant... (quand je pense que je passe mon temps a lire les etiquettes au super marche avant d'acheter quelque chose  )

Enfin, you are what you eat


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> C'est cela ui, mais ca a eu un effet choc quand je l'ai appris :affraid: comment peut-on ne pas savoir cela ??? ce qui montre que parfois les gens savent de moins en moins ce qu'ils mangent, effarant... (quand je pense que je passe mon temps a lire les etiquettes au super marche avant d'acheter quelque chose)


 
Peut être parce que ce n'est pas dans la culture.
Là bas, comme en Angleterre, on mange à n'importe quelle heure, n'importe où.
L'art de la bouffe est pas dans les moeurs. Quoi qu'en Angleterre, ca commence à arriver.
Regarder ce qu'il y a sur les étiquettes est une autre démarche d'alimentation. Tu es soucieuse de ce que tu avales. Même les français ne le font pas forcement.



Modern__Thing a dit:


> Enfin, you are what you eat


 
C'est fort valable pour les américains, du gras mange du gras.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> C'est cela ui, mais ca a eu un effet choc quand je l'ai appris :affraid: comment peut-on ne pas savoir cela ??? ce qui montre que parfois les gens savent de moins en moins ce qu'ils mangent, effarant... (quand je pense que je passe mon temps a lire les etiquettes au super marche avant d'acheter quelque chose  )
> 
> Enfin, you are what you eat



Perso je n'achète plus de produits prêt à consommer, je préfère tout cuisiner moi même... Tant pis si je met plus de temps mais même une simple soupe en brique, je ne peux plus.
Y'a plus que de la bouffe synthétique...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Perso je n'achète plus de produits prêt à consommer, je préfère tout cuisiner moi même... Tant pis si je met plus de temps mais même une simple soupe en brique, je ne peux plus.
> Y'a plus que de la bouffe synthétique...


 
Il ne faut peut être pas éxagerer...  
On trouve encore des plats de bonnes qualités:
Les ravioli Buitoni/Heinz sont fort bonnes.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Euh, ben essaie de trouver un seul produit sans colorants, conservateurs, &#233;mulsifiant et j'en passe...
Par contre je ne parle pas des produits de base non plus style pates etc...

Je n'ai pas non plus de poule dans mon placard et de vache dans le jardin... :modo:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Je n'ai pas non plus de poule dans mon placard et de vache dans le jardin... :modo:



Ah...
Une araignée au plafond, alors?
Non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah...
> Une araignée au plafond, alors?
> Non?



J'espère que tu vas être effacé, tiens!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

J'h&#233;site encore. Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment de l'ironie ou plut&#244;t une vraie question...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4096175 a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite encore. Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment de l'ironie ou plutôt une vraie question...


Rooooh!
Douter de moi à ce point...

Tu m'as déjà vu ironique, moi? Hein?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

J'&#233;vite de me poser trop de questions &#224; ton sujet &#224; vrai dire. Mais la r&#233;ponse &#224; la question m'int&#233;resse


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Mouais, t'es pas vraiment mod&#233;rateur toi...
C'est plut&#244;t genre j'en rajoute une couche!

Pose toi des questions. On en reparlera.
En l'occurrence, c'est toi que je tente de mod&#233;rer.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Euh, ben essaie de trouver un seul produit sans colorants, conservateurs, émulsifiant et j'en passe...
> Par contre je ne parle pas des produits de base non plus style pates etc...
> 
> Je n'ai pas non plus de poule dans mon placard et de vache dans le jardin... :modo:


Moi, j'avais un père Noël dans mon placard...

...burp!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Mouais, t'es pas vraiment modérateur toi...
> C'est plutôt genre j'en rajoute une couche!


Non, non... C'est un vrai modo ; et des plus vachards...
Il m'a effacé des tas et des tas de jolis posts...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> C'est plutôt genre j'en rajoute une couche!



Parce que toi non ... jamais !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Jamais


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Mouais, t'es pas vraiment modérateur toi...
> C'est plutôt genre j'en rajoute une couche!


Pas du tout.
C'est de la conscience professionnelle : il tient à mieux connaitre ses clients, pour adapter la qualité de ses services à chacun...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Perso je n'achète plus de produits prêt à consommer, je préfère tout cuisiner moi même... Tant pis si je met plus de temps mais même une simple soupe en brique, je ne peux plus.
> Y'a plus que de la bouffe synthétique...


tout pareil  je préfère faire ma popote, puis c'est meilleur et bien souvent ça coûte moins cher


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2008)

Message d'alerte aux végétariens :

Il y aurait de la viande dans les fruits et légumes bio !!! Un ver a croqué dans ma pomme !!

ceci était un message d'un jardinier biodynamique.


----------



## r0m1 (19 Mars 2008)

Une telle remontée de thread pour une vanne poucrate ... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mars 2008)

Yeaaaaah on en tient un comique!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Yeaaaaah on en tient un comique!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




OUÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!!!... Ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip.... :love:


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Une telle remontée de thread pour une vanne poucrate ... :rateau:



OK, elle était pourrie ma vanne !!

En matière de végétarisme, mieux vaut manger des végétaux biologiques que ceux engraissés aux pesticides. Je vais donc me rediriger sur le fil des ogm et retrouver mon sérieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> ...Je vais donc me rediriger sur le fil des ogm et retrouver mon sérieux.



Meuuuuuu non... Le sérieux, ça tue encore plus sûrement que les pesticides...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Mars 2008)

Je viens de m'enfiler un apéro rillettes de canard, bière et saucisson... je vous dis pas. :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Mars 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je viens de m'enfiler un apéro rillettes de canard, bière et saucisson... je vous dis pas. :love:


:sick::affraid:


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mars 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je viens de m'enfiler un apéro rillettes de canard, bière et saucisson... je vous dis pas. :love:



Rien de tel pour devenir une grosse légume. :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2008)

aprés "Végétarisme" donc... bientôt "Végétaline"...


----------



## mademoisellecha (13 Mai 2008)

Certains d'entre vous l'ont peut-être déjà lu dans le nouvel obs de la semaine passée, 
le cas échéant je le poste ici, je le trouve intéressant. 

Nº2270
SEMAINE DU JEUDI 08 Mai 2008


"L'élite intellectuelle dans les pays développés trouve parfaitement normal de s'inquiéter de la surpopulation dans le monde, mais elle oublie toujours un fait. La vraie surpopulation, c'est celle du bétail." 
L'auteur de ces phrases n'est pas un vachophobe excentrique ou un végétarien fanatique mais l'économiste américain Jeremy Rifkin, auteur, entre deux essais sur le travail ou les nouvelles technologies, du passionnant «Beyond Beef», un essai sur l'impact dévastateur de l'industrie de l'élevage. 

Surpopulation ? Avec 1,4 milliard de vaches, notre planète croule en effet littéralement sous le bétail : le poids cumulé de tous ces ruminants est supérieur à celui de toute la population humaine avec ses 6 milliards d'habitants ! Et c'est
de pire en pire. La production de viande a été multipliée par cinq depuis les années 1950, pour passer à 265 millions de tonnes. Et devrait encore doubler sur les vingt années à venir.
De quoi affoler les experts en alimentation, qui se demandent bien comment la terre pourra nourrir les 3 milliards d'humains supplémentaires de ces prochaines décennies. La concurrence entre les animaux d'élevage et les hommes s'annonce très rude. *Car 80% de l'alimentation animale proviennent de cultures qui conviendraient également à la consommation humaine : maïs, soja. A l'ère de l'élevage industriel, nos bêtes accaparent à elles toutes seules 60% de la production mondiale de céréales, soit 670 millions de tonnes. Un volume qui suffirait amplement à nourrir les 850 millions d'êtres humains souffrant de malnutrition.* En fait, d'un point de vue malthusien, la viande n'est pas «rentable». On estime qu'*un végétarien consomme en moyenne 180 kilos de grains par an alors qu'un consommateur de viande en gaspille 930 kilos par an*. Pour comparer le rendement de diverses spécialités agricoles, les agronomes calculent un taux de conversion alimentaire qui correspond au rapport entre le nombre de protéines consommées et produites. Pour obtenir 1 calorie de poulet, il faut ainsi environ 4 calories de nourriture végétale. Idem pour le porc ou les oeufs.
Pour le lait, on grimpe à 8. Et pour le boeuf, à 17, voire bien plus ! En comparaison, la pomme de terre est bien moins gourmande, son taux de conversion n'étant que de 0,46. 
*Et encore, on ne compte pas les besoins en eau : pour produire 100 grammes de boeuf, il faut 25 000 litres d'eau.*

Glouton, notre cheptel est aussi expansionniste. Au total, l'élevage et la production des aliments pour le bétail squattent 78% des terres agricoles mondiales, soit 30% de toute la surface du globe, trois fois plus qu'en 1960. *«Sur un hectare de terrain, un agriculteur peut nourrir une trentaine de personnes s'il le consacre à la culture de légumes ou de fruits. S'il produit des oeufs ou de la viande, le ratio passe à cinq personnes. Et à beaucoup, beaucoup, moins, s'il ne s'agit que de viande rouge»*, dit ainsi Bruno Parmentier, auteur de «Nourrir l'humanité» et directeur de l'Ecole supérieure d'Agriculture d'Angers.

Le plus insensé ? C'est que *toute cette bidoche est en priorité destinée à 0,1% de la population de la planète, l'infime petite minorité des riches de ce monde*. Notre consommation de viande est passée de 30 kilos par personne et par an en 1919 à plus de 100 kilos aujourd'hui. C'est trois fois plus que la quantité préconisée par les organismes de santé. Non seulement notre régime carnivore affame la planète, mais il nous tue aussi par la recrudescence des maladies de «biens nourris» : accidents cardiovasculaires, diabète, obésité...

Et pour ne rien arranger, il contribue au réchauffement climatique. Selon un rapport publié en 2006 par la FAO, l'élevage est responsable de 18% des émissions des gaz à effet de serre. *Soit plus que le secteur des transports !* Avec leurs flatulences chargées de méthane, leurs tonnes de fumier gorgé de gaz hilarant, le fameux NO2 également des plus nocifs, sans compter les émissions d'ammoniac synonymes de pluies acides et leurs déjections qui polluent les nappes phréatiques, nos charmants bovins sont des périls verts à quatre pattes. L'extension de leurs pâturages fait des ravages. En Amérique centrale, 20% des zones sylvestres ont déjà été ratiboisées. Et c'est encore pire au Brésil, où 38% de l'Amazonie ont été sacrifiés pour les bovins. Une déforestation qui s'accélère avec les immenses plantations de soja destinées à nourrir nos vaches, toujours elles. 

Mon royaume pour une entrecôte.

---------

Source nouvelobs.com : http://hebdo.nouvelobs.com/hebdo/parution/p2270/articles/a374222-.html


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2008)

_Une déforestation qui s'accélère avec les immenses plantations de soja destinées à nourrir nos vaches, toujours elles. _

Et depuis que les Américains/Européens nourrissent leurs transports aux céréales : tu marches


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> _Une déforestation qui s'accélère avec les immenses plantations de soja destinées à nourrir nos vaches, toujours elles. _
> 
> ()



N'oublie pas nos cochons et nos poulets !

Nourris aux OGM !




Ce sera de plus en plus difficile pour un végétarien, un végétalien voire un macrobiotique d'acheter 100 % d'aliments non-ogm !


Vous croyez pas ?!


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2008)

Je ne suis pas vraiment fan des OGM (en fait je ne vois toujours pas en quoi il seraient nécessaires) mais l'article du nouvel obs que cite mademoisellecha me fâche une fois de plus avec ces articles de pseudo-vulgarisation dont sont friands, me semble-t-il nos hebdos. Peut-être est-ce mademoisellecha qui a fait des fautes de frappe mais :

"toute cette bidoche est en priorité destinée à 0,1% de la population de la planète, l'infime petite minorité des riches de ce monde" : si je sais compter,sachant qu'on est environ 6,6 milliards sur terre, mettons 7 pour arrondir, j'en conclus que la bidoche est en priorité destinée à 7 millions de personne dans le monde (0,1%), soit environ 12% des français. Les autres sont sans doute végétariens, quand aux étrangers, ils n'ont qu'à apprendre à cuisiner, non mais ! 

Et sur le reste, il y a beaucoup d'élements un tant soit peu litigieux : 

Il est clair que vu la chaîne alimentaire, la viande est plus gourmande en ressources que la consommation directe de céréales par exemple. Ceci dit, même si M. Parmentier est sans doute un spécialiste qui en sait bien plus que moi sur le sujet, j'ai tendance à penser que le journalise a un peu compressé sa phrase, parce que les hectares utilisés pour le bétail ne sont pas forcément utilisables pour faire du blé, du maïs ou autre (essayez de planter un hectare de blé sur l'Aubrac, vous verrez  et si les dolines du Causse sont relativement productrices en blé, les terrains de parcours des brebis, par contre&#8230 N'importe quel paysan vous dira qu'un hectare de terre n'est pas une unité scientifique, c'est à dire identique partout.

"un végétarien consomme en moyenne 180 kilos de grains par an alors qu'un consommateur de viande en gaspille 930 kilos par an". L'écart est sans doute vrai et je n'ai rien contre le fait qu'on le fasse remarquer mais quand on dit : "le végétarien consomme" et le mangeur de viande "gaspille", ce n'est plus vraiment de l'information 

En gros : un mélange d'informations intéressantes, de chiffres tape-à-l'oeil parfois vrais parfois erronés et d'astuces de langage. Je trouve ça un peu dommage.

PS pour info, il semble bien que les dinosaures méthanisaient comme des brutes  Ne pas oublier que la biomasse s'agite tout autour de nous, y a pas que le bétail. Enfin, encore heureux que les américains aient liquidé les bisons, c'est que ça pète aussi les bestioles sauvages. 

PPS Il semble d'ailleurs que les rizières soient aussi fortement émettrices de méthane (pas le riz évidemment mais en raison des techniques de culture irriguée), la vie est bien compliquée


----------

